# Transporte UHF M31 no engancha



## cinaradio (Nov 20, 2012)

Hola amigos, tengo un problema con mi transporte de programa UHF M31 Pll placa verde con MC145152P2 xatal 12.800 y no engancha, no se apaga el led rojo que esta cerca del LM358 de fabrica nadie lo toco y de un momento para otro comenzó a perderse la señal en el receptor en torre de transmisión, tengo vatímetro multímetro, carga fantasma, la cuestión es que no engancha, y esto ocurrió sin tocar, ahora si ya toque y retoque tanto el trimer azul de ajuste fino del osc. y el trimer verde de enganche de todas formas y nada, cambie el prescaler, y continuo igual, reemplacé el MC145152P2 y nada de enganchar, los 5 vcc del prescaler pin 8 están en 4.7 Vol. pin 3 viene del VCO 1.4 Vol. en el MC14... pin 3 también 4.7 Vol. en los pin 7 tengo 4.7 Vol. y en pin 8 1.7 Vol., el IC LM358 pin 1 tiene 1.9 Vol. pin 8 

ajustando el trimer verde en un determinado punto engancha (sin apagar el led) y transmite hasta 7 u 8w pero no se apaga el led Rojo que salen del pin 28 del MC145152 mide 4.8 Vol. y desp de una R de 10k y un C10n esta el led interconectado a un BC548 esta en buen estado.

*Bien quisiera saber porque no engancha y cual es la solución...???*


----------



## tiago (Nov 21, 2012)

Sube el esquema, sube fotos (No subas fotos malas) y quizá ...

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 21, 2012)

Buenosdías cinaradio

Aparte de lo que te solicita tiago, sería conveniente que explicaras más datos, p.e....

Frecuencia en la que trabaja el equipo.
Salto de canal. (Por lo poco que has aportado deduzco que son 25Khz)
El tipo de prescaler que utiliza.
Si el equipo es TX, RX o ámbos.

Sal U2


----------



## kakemarake (Nov 21, 2012)

revisa el operacional que tengas voltaje en las patas mira el preescaler con el frecuencimetro si divide ,  y sino  mira el cuarzo si oscila el de 12.8


----------



## cinaradio (Nov 21, 2012)

Bien, ptrimeramente gracias por la pronta respuestas
el equipo es transmisor, sacre fotos y lo subire, a la verdad no se esactamente en que frecuencia esta, les paso la posicion de las llaves switch del Tx (creo que seria esta frecuencia) 245.800 switch de 8 llaves en off:  1-2-6-8  switch de 4 llaves en off: 1-3-4

En cuanto el LM358 tiene en pin 1 1.9 vol, lo que si no estan en fase las tensiones del MC14... pin 7 y 8 
uno mide 4.7 vol y 1.7 vol

el tx transmite, solo se corre de frecuencia y no apaga el led de enganche



El opracional LM358 ya los medi las tensiones, pero nose si estan correctas, que tensiones debe medir en cada pin...???


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 21, 2012)

cinaradio dijo:


> Bien, ptrimeramente gracias por la pronta respuestas
> el equipo es transmisor, sacre fotos y lo subire, a la verdad no se esactamente en que frecuencia esta, les paso la posicion de las llaves switch del Tx (creo que seria esta frecuencia) 245.800 switch de 8 llaves en off:  1-2-6-8  switch de 4 llaves en off: 1-3-4
> 
> En cuanto el LM358 tiene en pin 1 1.9 vol, lo que si no estan en fase las tensiones del MC14... pin 7 y 8
> ...



Hola...si quieres un consejo primero olvidate de las tensiones y mide las frecuencias de salida del VCO, cristal de referencia, salida del prescaler  y sobre todo debes saber que frecuencia debe transmitir pero a esta altura la falla original estará agradaba por todo lo que has echo seguramente.
Para los demás participantes del foro el equipo que refiere "cinaradio" es un transporte de programa de una marca Argentina y desconozco que el esquema sea publico y es similar al de la emisora de FM comercial de la misma marca pero solamente cambia la frecuencia de trabajo a la banda de 200 a 300MHz.
Subo como referencia el esquema del sintetizador del transmisor(no del transporte de programa que es similar pero no igual) de FM  pero me parece haberlo visto en el foro.
Agrego el prescaler del transporte es de division 64/65. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 21, 2012)

Buenos días cinaradio

El Prescaler del tipo Doble Módulo 64/65 pero ¿Què modelo es?
Es necesario saber los niveles en los Pines 4, 5, y 6 del MC145152
Con estos Pines se programa fecuencia de separación de canales.

Sal U2.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 22, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días cinaradio
> 
> El Prescaler del tipo Doble Módulo 64/65 pero ¿Què modelo es?
> Es necesario saber los niveles en los Pines 4, 5, y 6 del MC145152
> ...



Te contesto yo el prescaler es el MC12017 y generalmente y los que he visto yo esta programado el divisor de la referencia por 512 para dar una separación de canal de 25KHz con el cristal de 12.800KHz.

Ric.


----------



## cinaradio (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola amigos, habia prometido subir una fotos del TX UHF, las saque pero no pude subirlas al por la resulucion y peso, pero bueno intentare nuevamente.

me sugirieron medir la salida del ocs el divisor, pero no tengo frecuencimetro, asi que comprare uno pero hasta ahora no lo tengo.

*Lo que si del MC145152P2 pin 4 y 5 NC y el 6 tiene un puente a GND o tierra -*

La frecuencia de trabajo es 247.3 Mhz


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 23, 2012)

Si nadie lo tocó tenes dos opciones: que se desenganche porque estás sobremodulando o que cuando lo ajustaron lo dejaron muy al borde y con el tiempo se desenganchó. Controlá la tensión de salida del 358 y verificá que esté lo más cerca posible a 4v. No dejes de comprobar tu frecuencia en un frecuencímetro ya que el sintetizador trabaja a la mitad de la frecuencia del enlace (es exactamente el mismo del tx fm25 y fm40 ¿placa verde o dorada?)... luego en el amplificador, el segundo transistor hace de doblador. No puedo aportarte detalles ya que no tengo documentación y sólo te comento por alguna experiencia que tuve.

Por aca encontré un par de fotos... quienes conocen los exitadores de M31, se daran cuenta que sólo cambia la parte del amplificador... en este caso hasta es la misma placa del FM25 y se mantiene hasta el 2n4427, en adelante ya todo corresponde a la banda del enlace.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola cinaradio,controla que los dips swichs ,no esten sucios u oxidados,y eso te este cambiando el valor de la division,comprobalos con un tester en continuidad ,que lo que tengan que estar conectados midan cero de resistencia y que los que tengan que estar abiertos marquen infinito.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 23, 2012)

tal cual dice elgriego... es un detalle importantisimo... ya me topé un par de veces con ese problema... y después de mucho renegar se me ocurrió revisar el banco de llaves y ahí estaba el problema.


----------



## cinaradio (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro, a realizar las mediciones recomendadas aquí fueron las siguientes, los switch tds ok, principalmente las que estan en ON mide continuidad directa

Tensiones del LM358 pin 1=0.1 vol 2=4.3 vol 3=1.2 vol 4, 6, y 7 nulos 0.0 vol y pin 8=9.2 vol

Tensiones del Prescaler: pin1=3.7 vol pin2=2.2 vol pin3=2.2 vol pin6=3.9 vol pin7=12.7 vol pin8= 4.7 vol


----------



## cinaradio (Nov 25, 2012)

Subo el esquema para mas detalles del PLL M31 tanto UHF como para FM


----------



## miguelus (Nov 25, 2012)

Buenas tardes..
Con los datos que disponemos, Frecuencia de transmisión = 247,300Mhz y Frecuencia de referencia = 25 Khz, con un Prescaler de 64/65...
 el factor de división será de 154,5625.

El Disisor de la Referencia tendrá que dividir por 512

Pin 4 RA0 = "0"
Pin 5 RA1 = "0"
Pin 6 RA1 = "1"

En el Diviror "N" tendremos que cargar 154
En el Divisor "A" tendremos que cargar 36

Para programar un 154 en el Divisor "N"

Pin 11 N0 = "0"
Pin 12 N1  = "1"
Pin 13 N2 = "0"
Pin 14 N3 = "1"
Pin 15 N4 = "1"
Pin 16 N5 = "0"
Pin 17 N6 = "0"
Pin 18 N7 = "1"
Pin 19 N8 = "0"
Pin 29 n9 = "0"

Para programar un 36 en el Divisor "A"

Pin 23 A0 = "0"
Pin 25 A1 = "1"
Pin 22 A2 = "1"
Pin 24 A3 = "0"
Pin 25 A4 = "0"
Pin 10 A5 = "1"

Con estos valores el MC145152 dividirá...

(118 veces por 64) + (36 veces por 65) ... 
118 x 64 = 7552
36 x 65 = 2340
División total = 9892.... 9892 x 25Khz = 247,300Mhz

Sal U2


----------



## cinaradio (Nov 25, 2012)

Gracias salU2, voy a analizar detenidamente los datos que publicas, pero confieso que me mareo un poco...!!! es decir como lo aplico en mi caso en la practica...???


----------



## miguelus (Nov 25, 2012)

cinaradio dijo:


> Gracias salU2, voy a analizar detenidamente los datos que publicas, pero confieso que me mareo un poco...!!! es decir como lo aplico en mi caso en la practica...???



Buenas noches.

El Post anterior es en particular para tu equipo asumiendo que transmite en 247,300Mhz

Solo tienes que medir en los Pines del MC145152, los valores tienen que coincidir con los que he Posteado.
Si el equipo dispone de más canales, es posible que los Datos A0...A5 no coincidan.

El "0" se refiere a un Cero Lógico, tensión menor de 1Voltio
El "1" se refiere a un Uno Lógico, tensión superior a 3,5Voltios

Sal U2





cinaradio dijo:


> Subo el esquema para mas detalles del PLL M31 tanto UHF como para FM



Buenas noches cineradio.

Además del posicional de los componentes... ¿Tendrías también el esquema eléctrico del mismo?... ¿Lo puedes Postear?

Gracias y Sal U2


----------



## cinaradio (Nov 26, 2012)

Buenos dias Miguel,
                          Realize las mediciones en el MC145152 y fueron las siguientes:
Pin 11 N0 = 4.3
Pin 12 N1 = 4.3
Pin 13 N2 = "0"
Pin 14 N3 = 4.3
Pin 15 N4 = 4.3
Pin 16 N5 = "0"
Pin 17 N6 = 4.3
Pin 18 N7 = "1"
Pin 19 N8 = "0"
Pin 28 n9 = 1.3
Pin 27 = 0.6

Pin 21 = 0.0
Pin 23 A0 = 4.3
Pin 25 A1 = 4.3
Pin 22 A2 = 4.3
Pin 24 A3 = "0"

De seguro algo esta mal o dañado, sospecho del prescaler, y por pregunto si es el mismo prescaler que emplea el receptor tambien para el transmisor...???

probe el prescaler del Tx en el RX y no engancha el receptor, pruebo el prescaler del Rx en Tx y queda apenas encendido, rojo debil


----------



## miguelus (Nov 26, 2012)

cinaradio dijo:


> Buenos dias Miguel,
> Realize las mediciones en el MC145152 y fueron las siguientes:
> Pin 11 N0 = 4.3
> Pin 12 N1 = 4.3
> ...



Buenas tardes cineradio.

En primer lugar, perdón, en la tabla de "N" cometí un error, N9 es el Pin 20 y no el 29
Los valor que has medido no son muy correctos, en el Pin 18 pones "1", pero ¿Qué valor has medido?

Intenta colocar los interruptores para que midas los datos de la tabla que he publicado.

Con eso tendrás la programación correcta.

Lo de los Prescaler, lo más lógico es que sea el mismo Integrado tanto en TX como en RX.
Primero vamos a intentar que el MC145152 tenga la pragramación correcta, luego seguiremos avanzando.
¿Tiénes Osciloscopio y/o Frecuencímetro?...

Sal U2


----------



## cinaradio (Nov 26, 2012)

Te paso las posiciciones de las llaves, de fabrica: 247.3 Mhz

Pin 13 N2 = 4.3
Pin 16 N5 = 4.3
Pin 18 N7 = 4.3
Pin 21 N  = 4.3
los otros pin todos a masa o en off

Osciloscopio y frecuencimetro no tengo aun.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 27, 2012)

cinaradio dijo:


> Te paso las posiciciones de las llaves, de fabrica: 247.3 Mhz
> 
> Pin 13 N2 = 4.3
> Pin 16 N5 = 4.3
> ...




Buenos días cineradio.

 Pues con esos niveles, el equipo está programado para trabajar en 262,425 Mhz.

Pero bueno, seguramente, si el oscilador lo permite, el PLL puede enganchar en esa frecuencia.
Lo ideal sería poder medir en los Pines 7 y 8 que es la salida del Comparador de Fase del PLL.

También me parece muy raro que un equipo de VHF esté en esa banda de frecuencia.

Mira en el Receptor cómo está programado el MC145152.

Sal U2



P.D.

Esa banda de Frecuencias, 235Mhz a 267Mhz, por lo menos en España, es una banda del tipo "R" que son reservadas para uso esclusivo del Estado, en concreto la frecuencia de 243Mhz es utilizada para operaciones de búsqueda y salvamento.
Si en España tiene este uso, se supone que en el  "Resto del Mundo", esta banda tiene un uso similar ya que hay que seguir unas normas internacionales para el uso de las frecuencias (CMR-2007).
De ahí viene mi extrañeza al ver la frecuencia en la que, supuestamente, trabaja ese equipo.

Sal U2


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 27, 2012)

yo creo que le estan complicando el panorama al amigo... la primer cosa confusa será que un cero es un uno y un uno es un cero... eso de medir tensión entre los pines del 152 también me parece complicarle la vida. Debería estar muñido al menos de un frecuencímetro para poder comprobar efectivamente que prescaler tiene y cuánto mueve la llave de menor peso.

No descarto que esté mal programado ya que me han llegado equipos (la mayoría con la placa amarilla) mal programados (los sintetizadores con la placa verde tiene las llaves ordenadas y los de la placa amarilla tienen las llaves desordenadas).

Antes de tocar nada, yo comprobaría el factor de división del prescaler, confirmaría la frecuencia del cristal y por cuanto divide el banco RA del 152, multiplicando la frecuencia de referencia con el factor de división del prescaler (si es un 12017 puede ser 64 o 65 según pata MC, generalmente 65). Luego hacer la cuentita para ver si se condice la frecuencia programada con la obtenida y comprobar que a la salida del operacional tengamos los famosos 4v, o la mitad de la tensión con que se alimenta 358. Para llegar a esta tensión hay que retocar el trimer del vco, generalmente verde. Por último redendeamos los ceros tocando el trimer que está con el cristal. Vamos que todo esto ya lo tratamos mil veces en varios temas.

Respecto a la banda asignada, es discutible, ya que se supone que estos equipos los venden para banda de 220 a 240 mhz, pero también por encima de los 300 mhz. Hace poco salí a buscar un receptor que me permita pasear por la banda de estos enlaces y cuando en una casa de comunicaciones dije que quería escuchar los enlaces de las fm que estan entre 220 y 240, el vendedor puso el grito en el cielo (parecía ofendido) y me dijo que esa banda no correspondía, que ahí estaba no se que servicio y que debería estar por encima de los 300 mhz. En fin, asumiendo que por aca sea de 220 a 240 y se supone que este equipo está en 247300, podemos asumir que por tratarse de equipos de baja potencia, que usan antenas direccionales tanto en el transmisor como en el receptor, creo yo que los dejan transmitiendo donde la frecuencia parece libre... incluso algo así me comentaron hace unos años...


----------



## retrofit (Nov 27, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> yo creo que le estan complicando el panorama al amigo... la primer cosa confusa será que un cero es un uno y un uno es un cero... eso de medir tensión entre los pines del 152 también me parece complicarle la vida. Debería estar muñido al menos de un frecuencímetro para poder comprobar efectivamente que prescaler tiene y cuánto mueve la llave de menor peso.
> 
> No descarto que esté mal programado ya que me han llegado equipos (la mayoría con la placa amarilla) mal programados (los sintetizadores con la placa verde tiene las llaves ordenadas y los de la placa amarilla tienen las llaves desordenadas).
> 
> ...





Hola a todos...

DJ_Glemm no te lo tomes a mal pero creo que te estas liando 

El MC145152 es un PLL diseñado para operar con un prescaler de doble modulo en este caso 
el MC12017 que es un divisor 64/65 esta forma de operar se denomina "Division Fracional"
La parte entera de la division se divide por 64 y la parte fracional se divide por 65.
En el post #15, miguelus ha dejado claro como se calcula el factor de división para poder programar la frecuencia en el M154152, y esta es 247.3 Mhz  (gracias hace muchos años que no lo utilizo y lo tenia olvidado)

Pero una cuestion que se esta pasando por alto es que el MC12017 no puede operar en esa frecuencia ya que esta diseñado para frecuencias mas bajas.
Seguramente en algun momente se han cambiado los micro swichs de programación.

Creo que es muy raro que trabaje en la banda de 220... 270 Mhz

Buenas noches


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 27, 2012)

ok a todo, pero no olvides lo que dije en un mensaje anterior... funciona a la mitad de la frecuencia... en el amplificador se dobla la frecuencia. Diganme si estoy equivocado. No tengo mucha esperiencia con enlaces y estoy tocando más bien de oído... pero el fm25 y el fm40 de m31 los conozco bastante bien.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 27, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> ok a todo, pero no olvides lo que dije en un mensaje anterior... funciona a la mitad de la frecuencia... en el amplificador se dobla la frecuencia. Diganme si estoy equivocado. No tengo mucha esperiencia con enlaces y estoy tocando más bien de oído... pero el fm25 y el fm40 de m31 los conozco bastante bien.



Lo de la mitad de la frecuencia no lo tengo del todo claro ya que solo repare un par hasta ahora pero la banda de frecuencias esta bien es la que usan y es también común que al destapar el receptor o viceversa observen que la posición de las llaves es distintas y las pongan todas iguales "por que están en la misma frecuencia" no contando con el desplazamiento de la FI en el receptor y dependiendo cual toquen es el que no les funciona.
Particularmente sin el frecuencímetro para reparar dichas etapas me encuentro como cocinero sin cuchillo  .

Ric.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 27, 2012)

Buenas tardes gente,con respecto a la frecuencias utilizadas en nuestro pais para radio enlace las mismas estan coomprendidas desde los 224 Mhz a los 240Mhz ,eso es lo legal!!! Ahora existen enlaces en las frecuencias que se les pueda ocurrir ,300,400 800,1200mhz etc por lo menos esa es la situacion en Argentina ,en las ciudades mas importantes,es decir las que mas congestionado tienen el espectro radio electrico ,asi como hay cientos de emisoras ,existen cientos de enlaces.

Con respecto a los enlaces M31,al principio utilizaban un emisor sintetizado y un receptor de fcia fija controlado a cristal,como ya se ha expuesto en este mismo hilo ,lo sintetizadores utilizados son los mismos ,que los de los equipos de brodcast de 88 a 108Mhz,solo que modificando el rango del vco ,a veces modifican el valor del capacitor del tanque lc, pa que llegue un poco mas arriba ,solo eso,es decir se toma un sintetizador que genere ,por ej 112,800Mhz y se dobla para obtener  225,600 Mhz y esa es toda la ciencia

Muy  importante la aclaracion que realiza el colega ricbevi,con respecto a las posiciones de los dips,no es lo mismo la posicion en el emisor ,que la del receptor,debido al funcionamiento de la primera conversion de rx,aclaro que aqui a Mardel no ha llegado ningun receptor sintetizado M31,todos los que atiendo ,son a cristal,seguramente este es un nuevo diseño ,debido a la dificulad de obtener cristales especificos 

Pd(sigue existiendo electronica curie)?  

Por ultimo y sin animos de ofender a nadie,sin un frecuencimetro como minimo!! o un receptor de banda corrida en ese rango,veo dificil la solucion.

Atte El Griego


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 27, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> lo sintetizadores utilizados son los mismos ,que los de los equipos de brodcast de 88 a 108Mhz,solo que modificando el rango del vco ,a veces modifican el valor del capacitor del tanque lc, pa que llegue un poco mas arriba ,solo eso,es decir se toma un sintetizador que genere ,por ej 112,800Mhz y se dobla para obtener 225,600 Mhz y esa es toda la ciencia


 
Eso es lo que estoy tratando de decir!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Respecto al receptor, no he tenido el gusto de abrir ninguno todavía. Como decis, hay tantos enlaces como emisoras... en Bahía también es así... no en la totalidad de los casos, pero como hay muchos que se dedican a "alquilar las radios", es una forma cómoda para las dos partes de terminar la relación de un momento a otro sin deberse nada mutuamente, así que el dueño de la emisora tiene su propio rx y el "inquilino" su porpio tx.

Creo que deberíamos orientar a @cinaradio para que se haga de al menos un instrumental básico... no digo mandarlo a comprar, pero por ahí hay algo que se puede armar DIY... un frecuencímetro, una carguita, un vatímetro... y creo que con eso ya puede comenzar a trabajar. Entiendo que una fm es un negocio y entre más demore en poner en marcha correctamente su equipo, más dinero perderá y al final puede resultar más conveniente enviarlo a fábrica o algún taller, que si sólo es cuestión de un ajuste entre que se recibe el equipo y se vuelve a despachar pueden pasar unas 24 o 48hs como mucho.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 27, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> ...Pd(sigue existiendo electronica curie)?
> 
> Atte El Griego



Hasta el mes pasado sí son los empleados pero se llama:
"Cristales Argentinos"   Varela 3309 (1437)Cap.Fed.  TE:011 4918-0037
En cuanto al PLL del RX sintetizado cambia los valores de algunos componentes en el filtro de enganche para que este sea mas rápido en reaccionar ya que no se necesita reacción lenta debido a que no se modula el VCO en RX. 
La FI es de 10.7 y el discriminador es con sintoniza LC supongo que para aplanar y darle mas ancho de banda al audio recuperado para mantener la calidad en el enlace.

Ric.


----------



## homebrew (Nov 29, 2012)

Hola colega esos enlaces trabajan si mal no recuerdo en la banda de 225 a 240 me llama la atencion la frecuencia que mencionas esta muy por encima de las declaradas por fabrica en sus manuales.
El VCO trabaja a la mitad de la frecuencia de salida o sea que para 240 Mhz de salida el VCO trabaja en 120 Mhz luego doblan frecuencia y amplifican hasta lograr la salida de 13 a 15 watts tipico.
Recorda que para programar los Switch tenes que programar pensando en 120 Mhz (Ejemplo) y no en 240 Mhz.
como comentan los demas colegas si todas las tensiones estan Ok fijate que a la salida del prescaler este divida lo otro es deconectar el punto donde le entra a los varicaps la tension de AFC y con un potenciometro si es multivueltas mejor aplicar lentamente desde 1 a 8 vosts y ver mientras realizas esto en un frecuencimetro que frecuencias genera el VCO, en algun punto si todo lo demas esta bien tendra que apagar el led rojo por un segundo indicando que la frecuencia es la misma que la programada en los dip switch, esto ultimo para descartar problemas por otros lados o de componentes.
Fijate que el cristal de referencia en el pll trabaje 
El mes pasado repare uno con una falla similar 

http://cx2ua.blogspot.com/2012/10/reparacion-enlace-stl-m31.html

Saludos Homebrew.


----------



## cinaradio (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola amigos,

cuncuerdo plenamente con lo sujerido en el foro que sin un frecuencimetro queda dificil reparlo, y como los programas tienen q salir al aire, consegui otro TX con un amigo mientras reparo el mio, le programe los switch para lo que tengo entendido que es 247.300 mhz ajuste el trimer verde y esta funcionando.

(momentaneamente hasta que repare el mio, ya pense en llevarlo a un un tecnico que tenga los instrumental, el presupuesto que me paso fue de $$140 Dolares) encontre saladito y mejor me compro un frecuencimetro entonces, vatimetro tengo y carga fantasma tambien.

el trimer azul (del Tx de un colega) estaba en una posisicion semejante al PLL que no funciona

la programacion de las llaves del Receptor son las siguientes: 

swich de 8 (azul) llaves en ON:  3-4-6-7

swich de 6 (Rojo) llaves en ON:  2-4
Este Receptor ahora esta funcionando con el new Tx


----------



## miguelus (Nov 30, 2012)

Buenas noches cinaradio

Sin tener el esquema, con los datos que aportas, no es posible calcular la frecuecia en la que está programado el Transmisor .
Para poder calcular la frecuencia en la que trabaja el Transmisor sería necesario conocer los niveles de tensión en los siguientes Pines del MC145152

Divisor de la Frecuencia de Referencia, Pines 4, 5, y 6
Divisor "N", Pines 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, y 20
Divisor "A", Pines 10, 21, 22, 23, 24 y 25

Conociendo los niveles en esos Pines es muy fácil conocer la frecuencia en la que trabaja el Trasmisor.

Sal U2


----------



## GustyArte (Nov 30, 2012)

Me pregunto una cosa.. como sabes que no engancha? si no engancha y se pasea un poco deberia marcarte potencia en el watimetro.. por mas que no este en frecuencia.
Si no es asi, seguro es una falla de la placa de control, que tiene un temporizador que ni bien encendes el equipo espera unos segundos para habilitar la etapa de potencia.

Confirmame si tenes potencia de salida en algun momento o no

Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 30, 2012)

Gusty, hablando de placa de control... estoy diseñando una para un equipo TFN que me llegó... por dentro es un chiste (mismo pll y mismo ampli del fm40)... la fuente bien simple: trafo, puente, capacitor un tip35 y un 7815... algo le pasó a la fuente y está entregando 25v... esto derivó en la muerte del 2sc1947 y tal vez del 2sc2630 (midiendo resistencia entre sus terminales parece estar bien, pero se ve muy achicharrado). En fin, le estoy haciendo la fuente de alimentación algo más elaborada y con protección por sobrevoltage como para que no vuelva a pasar esto. También le estoy diseñando protección por roe y temperatura. Todo esto está simulado y listo para imprimirse y plancharse. Lo que quiero hacer es agregarle la opción de que no entregue potencia hasta que el pll enganche (fácil, tomo la orden del pin 28 del 152)... el problema es que en caso de una sobremodulación tal que se desenganche, el transmisor quedaría fuera de servicio hasta revertir esta situación. La única solución que parece quedar es la de incorporar un temporizador para el encendido, para lo que se me ocurrió mirar el módulo de control de m31, pero además de que la ímagen que tengo está bastante borrosa, no logro identificar que parte cumple esta misión.

Ver el archivo adjunto 82128


----------



## miguelus (Dic 1, 2012)

Buenos días DJ_Glenn

Eso que pretendes lo puedes solucionar dando una constande de tiempo al detector de desenganche, p.e. 1Segundo de esa manera un desenganche por sobre modulación no lo afectará.
Pero sería conveniente que evitaras sobre modular poniendo un limitador de audio

Sal U2


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 1, 2012)

En el diagrama que adjunté tenemos un lm324. Uno de sus opamp se usa con el lm3915, que en caso de sobremodulación pasa de modo punto a modo barra, como para que sea fácil de ver esta situación jeje En fin, el truco está en la parte de protección por ROE alta. Tiene dos opamp configurados de alguna manera que no comprendo. De estos uno debe ser el "temporizador". Cuando el transmisor se enciende debería acusar ROE, aunque la relación sea perfecta. Esto es para darle tiempo al sintetizador para enganchar (que en el m31 es leeeeento). Pasado cierto tiempo se asume que ya se está en condiciones de transmitir. Imagino que esto se logra con un capacitor de valor considerable ya que cada vez que hay alarma por roe, demora un rato en restablecerse. En el cirtuito del lineal de 300w con el tiristor no es así. En resumen, quiero deschavar la parte del temporizar.... me ayudan?


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 1, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> En el diagrama que adjunté tenemos un lm324. Uno de sus opamp se usa con el lm3915, que en caso de sobremodulación pasa de modo punto a modo barra, como para que sea fácil de ver esta situación jeje En fin, el truco está en la parte de protección por ROE alta. Tiene dos opamp configurados de alguna manera que no comprendo. De estos uno debe ser el "temporizador". Cuando el transmisor se enciende debería acusar ROE, aunque la relación sea perfecta. Esto es para darle tiempo al sintetizador para enganchar (que en el m31 es leeeeento). Pasado cierto tiempo se asume que ya se está en condiciones de transmitir. Imagino que esto se logra con un capacitor de valor considerable ya que cada vez que hay alarma por roe, demora un rato en restablecerse. En el cirtuito del lineal de 300w con el tiristor no es así. En resumen, quiero deschavar la parte del temporizar.... me ayudan?



El protector de ROE en ese circuito trabaja desde don de dice ROE hasta el BC549...son dos operacionales solamente(del LM324) el tercero en discordia trabaja para la temperatura y se puede eliminar...el capacitor que marca el tiempo de arrancada es el de 22uF junto a la R de 2M2 .
El M31 tiene fuente regulada en tensión entre los 9Vdc y 14,5V para plena potencia de las etapas de salida y excitadoras


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 1, 2012)

mil disculpas, pero no logro identificar la r de 2m2 (¿en paralelo al 1n4148?).


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 2, 2012)

Buenos dias Gusty, si esactamente como decis al ir ajustando lentamente el trimer verde en el vatimetro marca 3w dependiendo del ajuste mas o menos hasta 7w llega a marcar, pero a los 10 o 15 minutos como maximo ya se pierde del receptor, se escucha solo chillido y el tx sigue tirando la misma potencia.

no necesito saber la frecuencia de programacion eso lo tengo de fabrica y esta correcto la posicion de las llaves, por que consegui otro Tx y lo progame y funciona de 10 11w esta tirando y eso me confirma que es la frecuencia que vino de fabrica.



la otra cuestion que puede ser alguna de las protecciones que falle, esa etapa lo comprobe y funciona bien, me tome el tiempo y saque la placa verde PLL de un exitador M31 (el tengo funcionando en la radio ahora) coloque en el transporte y encendio normalmente, definitivamente la falla esta en la esta PLL intercambie asi todos los CI el prescaler, LM y MC y todos funcionaron bien en el Exitador M31 que esta funcionando



Realice otras pruebas con el Tx puse todas las llaves en off y de una a una fui cambiando y reajustando trimer verde hasta que logre al menos que se apagará el led Rojo de enganche, pero no tira potencia ni sonido, luego probe varias frecuencias y todas dieron el mismo resultado apagando el led cerca del LM358

Lo que no funciono fue la llave 8 solo se apago el led dejandoa en On con las llaves switch de 8 solo de 1 a 7 en On o en Off dieron buenos resultados (solo apagando led) estando la 8 en On pero repito sin potencia en salida.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 2, 2012)

repasemos entonces... la placa del transporte la pusiste en el exitador y salió andando sin problemas?

Las protecciones sólo actúan sobre el 2n4427, dando o cortando tensión, de manera que para los siguientes dos transistores, si nada entra, nada sale, por lo que puedo suponer que está mucho muy mal ajustado el amplificador. Tanto que desestabiliza terriblemente el vco al punto de que no enganche el pll... del frecuencímetro no safas (a menos que tengas analizador de espectro), ya que el segundo transistor (¿2sc1947?) puede estar actuando como doblador, triplicador, etc... incluso como divisor jeje.

En el ajuste tratá de medir individualmente la salida del 2n4427 hasta sacarle la mayor potencia, recordando que hasta aca tenes la mitad de la frecuencia con que vas a trabajar. Luego pasas al siguiente transistor que es el encargado de multiplicar por dos esa frecuencia (es aca donde necesitas el frecuencímetro) y el siguiente transistor es el que menos problemas te va a dar porque simplemente tenes que buscar la mayor potencia de salida.


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 2, 2012)

no, no...al contrario la placa del exitador puse en el transporte UHF 247.3 mhz y anduvo normalmente, la placa del Transporte UHF en el exitador o andubo.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 2, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> mil disculpas, pero no logro identificar la r de 2m2 (¿en paralelo al 1n4148?).[/QUOTE
> 
> Efectivamente es la que va en paralelo con el 1N4148.
> 
> Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 2, 2012)

por aca encontré el diagrama del módulo de pretección del fm1000... es el mismo... un poco más legible, pero igual bastante dificil de leer... pero ahí si se lee el 2m2. Gracias ricbevi.


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 2, 2012)

Aqui subo el esquema del PLL M31 que basicamente es el mismo tanto para FM y UHF


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 2, 2012)

ahora sí, copié en el circuit wizard el circuito de protección y se ve como se va descargando lentamente el condensador de 22µ y luego pone en 0v el BC548 (¿o BC549?). El cable amarillo va a la fuente de alimentación... entra al centro de un divisor resistivo que está entre base y colector del tip31c... lo interesante es que no se usan medios electromecánicos como un relé, pero no sirve a mi proposito porque la fuente ya la tengo ... continuando con la simulación... la parte de temperatura no responde... está bien lo que se muestra en el diagrama? el que había hecho yo era un comparador simple... pero esto se ve más escueto... RESUELTO! el termistor es larte de un divisor resistivo... vaya uno a saber de que valor es la resistencia que falta, pero le agregué una a +10v y fui variando su valor hasta que respondió a la variación del termistor... con una resistencia de 1k responde a una temperatura de 70º más o menos si se usa un termistor de 10k@25ºc (unos 860 ohms más o menos), si la resistencia que se usa es de 1,6k, responderá a unos 55º más o menos.

Qué temperatura sería ideal? desde dónde resulta más conveniente tomarla? M31 pone el termistor sobre el disipador... aunque hace varios meses me llegó un transmisor RVR que tenía el termistor sobre el transistor de salida.

No se si todo esto que vengo tratando es sólo de interés mío o le sirve a alguien más? siento que es un monólogo. Tal vez sea demasiado extenso por no tratarse del asunto original que trata este tema, pero es igual de válido para el exitador como para el transporte de programa. Los moderadores decidiran si corresponde borrar todo lo que escribí.

Cinaradio, decis que el pll es basicamente el mismo tanto para fm y uhf (recordemos que el transporte de programa transmite en vhf... ya que según entiendo, U es a partir de los 300 mhz). En qué cambia?


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 2, 2012)

en la programacion de las llaves y la separacion de canales en los pin 5, 6, 7 segun entiendo tambien el pin 19 si esta en off tiene un peso o on es otro algo asi como 100 khz y 200khz

lei en el foro que el PLL de un transporte es 120 mhz y ahi pasa por un duplicador para lograr los 220/240 mhz.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 2, 2012)

si señor... lo leíste en este tema seguramente (aunque ya se mencionó en otro tema). Pero más allá de la la configuración del banco RA y de las llaves con peso más significativos, en el resto de los componentes y su distribución ves algo diferente?


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 2, 2012)

Bastante confuso todo, pero resumiendo por las pruebas que hiciste.. es la placa del pll la causante de todo.
Revisaste que las pistas este bien, no existan soldaduras frias?.
Si tenes otro pll igual, tenes la referencia para medir los componentes y tensiones, eso te va a facilitar el trabajo.

Es muy raro lo que te pasa, mas cuando estaba funcionando y dejo de hacerlo solo.. me juego a alguna falla tonta como una pista o soldadura mala


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 3, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, aqui les dejo mas fotos de Tx UHF esquema pcb para que se vea bien legible tome una foto general para que ubiquemos todas las partes y despues tome otras con mayor zoom.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 3, 2012)

La única tensión que deberá importarte es la que obtengas en "tensión de enganche", que deberá ser lo más cercana posible a 4vcc. Esto lo logras moviendo muy muy muy lentamente el trimer verde. El led probablemente se apague con una tensión distinta, dentro del rango de enganche, pero el correcto margen de seguridad lo tenes con esos 4vcc. Reemplazar el trimer verde podría ser recomendable.

Con el frecuencímetro comprobas que está operando en la frecuencia que esperas (y te va a ayudar a encontrar ese voltaje de error) y sólo con este instrumento podes tocar el trimer azul para redondear tu frecuencia. Uno económico es el Gooit Gy 560, muy popular... no tiene gran resolución, pero varios colegas lo usan porque les resulta cómodo para transportar.


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 4, 2012)

Buenas tardes DJ Glenn

Estuve mas una vez intentando encontrar la falla al Tx UHF con el swichero en posicision como lo compre y comence a hacer pruebas ajustando milimetro a milimetro el trimer verde y en uno de esos momentos vi que al encender el equipos se apago el el led de enganche, por un momento hasta que se apague el led SWR y vuelve a encender, retoque el trimer verde y nada, igual nomas, coincidentemente el trimer quedo practimente en la mima posicion de ajuste de fabrica por que antes de tocar los ajustes marque los trimers.

apague el tx y volvi a enceder lo mismo se apaga el led de eng. al segundo y vuelve a encerderce cuando apaga el led de ROE SWR.

Entonces realice el procedimento con el trimer azul, a ciegas claro sin frecuencimetro, y como lo tenia marcado solo tengo 4 posiciones de ajuste y efectivamente en una de las pociciones el led de enganche comenzo a parpader pero irregualar no siempre igual el parpadeo, en ningun momento marco algo de potencia en el vatimetro.

El voltaje en el LM358 pin 1 mide 8 vol y no baja ajustando el trimer verde y cuando baja, baja a 0.9 vol en el pin 3 mide 4.7 vol el pin 2 mide 1.3 vol

Estoy pensando en reemplazar todos los componentes que aun no lo cambie, como ser resistores y cap ya retoque todas las soldaduras.

A todo esto me queda una duda el pin 19 del MC145152P2 va en On o Off para 247.3 me suena que de fabrica vino levantada la patita 19 del MC pero no estoy seguro, se que ese pin le da mayor peso a las llaves, no se si en Off las llaves pesan mas o menos...???


----------



## miguelus (Dic 5, 2012)

Buenos días cinaradio

El Pin 18 es la señal N8 y tiene un peso Binario de 256

Si el  Pin 18 está levantado su nivel Lógico será "1", como consecuencia de esto tendríamos un factor de división de, por lo menos 256,
Hagamos un pequeño cálculo.

El prescaler es un 64/65
La referencia son 25Khz
Asumiendo que todos los demás Micro Switch de programación están a "0"
Entonces, 256 x 64 x 25 nos da que la frecuencia sería de 409,600 Mhz, de ahí para arriba.
Pero parecer ser que esto no es posible ?????
Lo más lógico es pensar que los Pines 19 y 20 tienen que estar a "0"

Sigamos pensando un poco 

Parece ser que ese equipo está diseñado para trabajar en un frecuencia cercana a los 120Mhz, a continuación hay un doblador de frecuencia.

Asumamos que queremos obtener 120Mhz...
¿Qué factor de división necesitaríamos?...

120000/64/25 nos dá que en el divisor N tendríamos que poner un 75 en Binario.
75 = 1001011
Para ello...

N0 Pin 11 = "1" 
N1 pin 12 = "1"
N2 Pin 13 = "0" 
N3 Pin 14 = "1"
N4 Pin 15 = "0"
N5 Pin 16 = "0"
N6 Pin 17 = "1"
N7 Pin 18 = "0"
N8 Pin 19 = "0"
N9 Pin 20 = "0"

Para está aplicación los Pines 19 y 20 tendrán que estar siempre a "0" 

Los Pines 10, 21, 22, 23, 24 , 25 son para programar la parte Fracional, si la hubiere, de la divión...

Por ejemplo queremos obtener una frecuencia de 120.375 Mhz ¿Cómo tendríamos que programar el MC145152?

Tendríamos que dividir entre 75.234375... (120375 /64/25 = 75.234375)

El 75 en Binario lo cargamos en el Divisor N
La parte Fracional  .234575 la multiplicamos por 64  (nos da 15)

Este 15 en Binario lo cargamos en el Divisor A


Esto vale para cualquier frecuencia.

Hay que leer el Data Sheet del MC145152 y entender de va eso de los Divisores Fracioneles y Preescaler Doble Módulo.

Otra forma de proceder es por el sistema de “ Prueba y error” total son solamente unas 65535 combinaciones.

En el Filtro del Lazo hay dos condensadores Electrolíticos de 22mF., son dos firmes candidatos para justificar la avería que tienes, pero primero asegúrate de que el PLL esté bien programado.


Sal U2


----------



## homebrew (Dic 5, 2012)

miguelus


Entonces, 256 x 64 x 25 nos da que la frecuencia sería de 409,600 Mhz, de ahí para arriba.
Pero parecer ser que esto no es posible ?????
Lo más lógico es pensar que los Pines 19 y 20 tienen que estar a "0"

Sigamos pensando un poco 

Parece ser que ese equipo está diseñado para trabajar en un frecuencia cercana a los 120Mhz, a continuación hay un doblador de frecuencia.
Asumamos que queremos obtener 120Mhz
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
muy bien miguelus estas en lo correcto

Como mencione mas arriba estos enlaces trabajan doblando frecuencia, el vco y pll deben programarse para el rango 112.5 a 120 mhz por eso no les dan las cuentas si programan directamente la frecuencia final, aparte de eso la frecuencia maxima de entrada al prescaler esta entorno a los 225 mhz ?


----------



## miguelus (Dic 5, 2012)

Buenos días homebrew

Te doy toda la razón-

Como es lógico, para trabajar en frecuencias cercanas a los 120Mhz los Pines 18 y 19 que tienen un peso Binario de 256 y 512 tienen que estar a "0", e incluso es posible que el Pin 17 "N8" que tiene un peso Binario de 128,  tambien tenga que estar a "0" ya que 128 x 64 x 25 = 204.800Mhz, lo que parece una frecuencia muy eleva si asumimos que luego se multiplica por dos.
Si utilizamos solamente los 7 Primeros bits podremos llegar a un factor máximo de división de 127 lo cual ya entra dentro de lo razonable para este Sintetizdor tan particular.

Este PLL, el MC145152, es uno de esos Integrados a los que habría que hacer un monumento, es a la RF lo que el 555 al resto de la Electrónica, durante décadas ha sido masivamente utilizado en multitud de PLL.
Recuerdo que hace muchos años, a principio de los 80´s realizé un generador de RF que cubría desde 1Mhz hasta 50MHZ en pasos, de 1Hz para ello utilicé "Multi lazos", en todos los lazos había un MC145152, quizás de esa época viene mi "cariño" por este Sintetizador con el cual aún sigo realizando algún que otro PLL.

Volviendo al tema que nos ocupa, el problema que después de tantos Post aún no está clara la frecuencia de funcionamiento del enlace por lo que es complicado definir  la posición exacta de los  µSwicht.

Sal U2


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2012)

Por lo que comenta, sobre que engancha pero cuando se apaga la protección por roe (en este equipo es un retardo en el encendido para dar tiempo a que enganche el pll, luego da potencia), insisto en que para mi el problema puede estar en el amplificador... tal vez mal ajustado, o vaya uno a saber que...

cinaradio, si desconectas el rg174 que val desde el modulador hasta el lineal (tranquilo que no se estropea nada, el led se mantiene apagado y la tensión de enganche cercana al valor mencionado?


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 6, 2012)

Buenos días a todos, 
Aplicando lo indicado por colegas del foro, Cargue esta combinación 247.300/2/64/25=77.28125  28125*64=18

247.xxx 77 en Sistema Binario=1001101  esta combinación en switch de 8 laves= 1-3-4-7 en On
xxx.300 18 en Sistema Binario=10010   switch de 4 laves= 2 en On

Y aparentemente se soluciono la estapa de enganche, ajuste el trimer verde, ahora quedo amplio el la variación del trimer hasta que desenganche unos 3 milímetros de recorrido. el sonido ahora sale en el receptor, solo que al atornillar el PLL en su lugar corta el audio, al intentar acomodar el RG174 vuelve el sonido al soltar queda igual, es decir creo que tuvimos un progreso pero no la solución en definitiva.

Al desoldar el RG 174 no se apaga el led, otro detalle que aporto la etapa amplificadora ninguna vez fue tocado desde fabrica, el TX tiene 1 año +o- de uso 3 hs por día.

Ajustando el trimer de fuente al máximo llega disipar 6 vatios

Otra cuestion que ahora surge, quedo distinto la posicion de llas llaves a lo que estava antes, pregunto en base a este ajuste en el TX como cargar la misma programacion en el Receptor...??? por que es diferente las posiciones de los switch del TX al RX


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 6, 2012)

" @cinaradio "...Los ajustes deben hacerse con la placa como va a ir definitivamente no en el aire y si estas escuchando la transmisión en el receptor no tenes que tocar NADA ya esta y si querés saber por que las llaves en el receptor van distintas que en el transmisor debes estudiar el funcionamiento de un  receptor de simple conversión y allí encontrara la respuesta...de forma corta por que el oscilador debe esta en la fundamental +- la FI de trabajo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 6, 2012)

Buenas noches cinaradio

Bueno pues parece que hemos avanzado algo 

Ahora puede ser que tengas alguna soldadura defectuosa en algún cable y al moverlo deja de funcionar. Lo mejor es realizar una minuciosa inspección visual.
Presta especial atención al cable Coaxial y su malla.

Con paciencia y ciencia, al final todo funciona.

PD. Por privado, alguien me ha preguntado el Porqué de esa forma de programar los dos divisores, A y N

Pero para no complicar la cosa, de momento dejo la explicación para otro Post, aunque si leemos el Data Sheet del MC145152 lo entenderemos perfectamente.

Sal U2


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 7, 2012)

Buenas tasdes, y quiero agrader a todos por lo aportado, experiencias y conocimiento, y daria por finalizado lo abordado en este tutorial. Realmente estaba mal la programacion, al tocar tome nota de la programacion y lo que estaba en On lo anote como "Off" y viceversa, y desngancho por estar muy al borde el ajuste, me faltaria el ajuste fino del trimer azul, pero eso cuando tenga mi frecuencimetro. 

Quedo funcionado el Transporte de programa, sale audio engancha normalmente, con una potencia maxima de 7 watios.

Hice tantos calculos matematicos que un poco me mareo, y para ello hare un repaso de todo que encuentro en el foro al respecto a como calcular cualquier frecuencia.

De los datos que aporte como si fuesen de fabrica, estuve equivocado en algo, les dije el ajuste de fabrica seria el siguiente: switch de 8= 3-6-8 en ON y no me fije en una flechita que indica off para el otro lado en el swtchero de 8.... esntonces lo correcto es: 3-6-8 en "OFF" y switch 4 llaves: 1-3-4 en OFF 
Lo que no me quedo claro o si es asi que se calcula...??? es los calculos que se emplean para programar el MC145152P2
Para 247.300 Mhz _(supuestamente frecuencia de fabrica, al lado del conector de salida a antena esta escrito en letras rojas TX 247.300 11W)_ 
*en switchero de 8 tendia este numero binario= 10100100 que en decimal es= 164 multiplicando 164*25*64= 262.400 Mhz seria esta la frecuencia que trabaja el equipo, me surge la duda o la gente de M31 te ajusta y te escribe otra frecuencia, para que no le copien datos.*

*La programacion del Receptor es esta= switch 8= 3-4-6-7 en "ON" y switch 6= 2-4 en "ON" (ahora mire bien) datos que le puede servir a alguien y Repito Tx switch 8= 3-6-8 en "OFF" switch 4= 1-3-4 en "OFF"*

Tx UHF M31 Funcionado, les agradesco nuevamente a todos


----------



## miguelus (Dic 7, 2012)

Buenas noches cinaradio.

Creo que no estás atajando el problema de la forma adecuada...

Me remito a una pregunta que realicé en el Post #31 la cuál se quedo sin respuesta...

*Sin tener el esquema, con los datos que aportas, no es posible calcular la frecuecia en la que está programado el Transmisor .
Para poder calcular la frecuencia en la que trabaja el Transmisor sería necesario conocer los niveles de tensión en los siguientes Pines del MC145152

Divisor de la Frecuencia de Referencia, Pines 4, 5, y 6
Divisor "N", Pines 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, y 20
Divisor "A", Pines 10, 21, 22, 23, 24 y 25

Conociendo los niveles en esos Pines es muy fácil conocer la frecuencia en la que trabaja el Trasmisor.*


Medir los nivels en los Micro Interruptores no nos da muchas pistas ya que no estamos seguros a que Pines del MC145152 corresponden.
¿Cómo podemos estar seguros del orden en el que el fabricante los ha colocado?
Si medimos los niveles directamente en los Pines del CI. si podemos sacar conclusiones.

Como he manifestado en Post anteriores, la programación del MC145152 es muy muy sencilla.
pero tenemos que tener los datos claros y por lo que veo, a estas alturas lo único que parece claro esque el Enlace funciona pero no estamos seguros de la frecuencia en la que lo hace.

Sal U2


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 7, 2012)

Ok, medire los cada pin...respecto al esquema pense que seria lo que subi en el post#48 
pero en cuanto a los pines (me hice una tablita para saber a que llave corresponde cada pin) podeis estar seguros de esto: 
Divisor de la Frecuencia de Referencia, Pines 4NC, 5NC, y 6 a Tierra o Masa

Divisor "N", *switch de 8 llaves+Pines 11=1 12=2 13= 14=4 15=5 16=6 17=7 18=8*  19, y 20 a Tierra

Divisor "A", Pines 10 a tierra, *switch de 4 llaves+23=1 21=2 22=3 24=4*  y 25 a tierra



Las mediciones serian estas:

Divisor de la Frecuencia de Referencia, Pines 1=6.4 vol  3=4.8 vol  4=4.3 vol  5=4.3 vol y 6=0.0 vol 7=4.7 vol 8=4.7 vol
Divisor "N", Pines 11,0.0 vol 12,0.0 vol  13=4.3 vol 14,0.0 vol  15,0.0 vol  16=4.3 vol  17,0.0 vol  18=4.3  19,0.0 vol y 20, 0.0 vol
Divisor "A", Pines 10,0.0 vol  21,0.0 vol  22,0.0 vol  23=4.3 vol  24= 4.3 vol y 25,0.0 vol



Cuando en numeros binarios, por ej. "1" en el switchero como va en ON o en Off...??? por lo que veo al medir los pin #13-#16-#18-#23 y #24 miden 4.3 vol y estan a mi entender en Off... es correcto...???


----------



## miguelus (Dic 7, 2012)

Buenas noches cinaradio

Cuendo el interruptor está en OFF quiere decir que hay un nivel lógico = "1"
Cuando el interruptor está en ON quiere decir que hay un nivel lógico = "0"

He mirado los niveles en Pines que has posteado, y la conclusión echa por tierra algunas teorías que se han manejado por este Foro

Los datos que das para el Divisor N dan un factor de división de *164* 
Los datos para el divisor A dan un factor de división de *9* por lo que, si los datos aportados son correctos,  tenemos que...


164 - 9 = 155 > 155 x 64 = 9920
9 x 65 = 585 >  585 + 9920 = 10505 (División total)

El Prescaler habrá dividido 155 veces por 64 + 9 veces por 65

10505 x 25Khz = 262,625Mhz

Conclusión la frecuencia de transmisión es de *262,625Mhz*

Parece ser que no hay ningún doblador y que el PLL genera directamente la frecuencia de salida.

Sal U2


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 10, 2012)

Muy buenos dias Miguel...!!! muchisimas gracias por tu aporte, creo que ahora si entendi como realizar los calculos y para cualquier frecuencia, realmente gracias por tu aporte, necesito que me corrijas en el siguiente calculo de programacion en el MC para 247.300 Mhz  

seria esta combinación para 247.300 Mhz 247.300/64/25=154.5625
247.300 Mhz - 154-36=118*64=7252+2340=9892=247.300 Mhz  5625*64=36*65=2340
154 en Binario=  10011010  switch de 8= “2-3-5-8”  
36   en Binario=  100100      switch de 4= “3”

Y de esto se desprende otra cuestion, por que el tema es bueno y util, si quiero programar un PLL M31 UHF para trabaje en la banda de FM es aplicar los calculos solamente...??? y de los pin que van a tierra en que cambia...???


----------



## miguelus (Dic 10, 2012)

Buenos días cinaradio.

 Casi, casi.
veo que no has leído el Data Sheet y aún no está muy claro de que va esto del Divisor Doble Módulo.
 En un Post anterior dije que en otro momento lo explicaría.
Lo voy a intentar…

Si vemos el diagramas de bloques del MC145152 (o de otro PLL de doble Módulo) vemos que hay dos Divisores, el A y  el N.

La entrada de estos divisores van en paralelo.
Los divisores siempre cuentan en modo descendente.
Siempre empiezan dando la orden al Preescaler para que dividan por el número más alto, en este caso por 65.
Cuando el contador A llega a “0” se para y el Preescaler empieza a dividir por 64.
Cuando en contador N llega  a “0” da un pulso de salida, este pulso es el resultado de la división total, En este momento los contadores vuelven a cargar el número por el que tienen que dividir y el ciclo se repite.
Vamos a calcular como programar el divisor para tu caso particular… 247,300 Mhz

La referencia son 25Khz… Entonces   247300/25 = 9892.
Después viene un Divisor por 64…. 9892/64 =  154.5625
Quitamos la parte entera… 154 y queda la parte decimal  .5625
Si pensamos un poco este número fraccional es una parte decimal de “algo” dividido por 64…
Si multiplicamos esa parte Decimal por 64 tendremos que obtener un número entero .5625 x 64 = 36
Ese 36 es el número que en Binario tendremos que cargar en el Divisor A.

Ahora vine lo que creo que no has entendido….
Al número 154 le tendremos que restar 36 (recuerda que los dos contadores están en paralelo y descuentan simultáneamente.

*Para aclaración añado esto*...

_Los dos contadores empiezan a descontar simultaneamente
Cuando el contador A cuente 36 Pulsos estará en 0 y el contador N estará en 118_



154-36 = 118

Parte A = 36
Parte N  = 154



36 es el número que en Binario tendremos que cargar en el divisor A
154 es el número que en Binario tendremos que cargar en el divisor N

Ahora veamos que va a pasar….

Nuestros divisores dividirá….
36 veces por 65
118 veces por 64

36 x 65 = 2340
118 x 64 = 7552
2340 + 7552 = 9892 que es el factor de división que necesitábamos…. 
9892 x 25 = 247.300Mhz (Nuestra querida frecuencia)

Todo esto parece algo complicado, pero en realidad es algo muy simple y muy lógico, lo que se pretende con esta forma de dividir es realizar PLL muy rápidos y sobre todo generar frecuencia que de otro modo sería muy complicado.

Recomiendo que se lea el Data Sheet .

Estoy para cualquier aclaración o duda

Sal U2


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 11, 2012)

Bueno dias miguel, empleando otro metodo seria un poco mas facil o sencillo para endender el funcionamiento del MC145152P2...en el transmisor, en el switchero de 4 la llaves 
la 2 estando en off suma 200Khz. y la llave 3 suma 400khz. Quisiera saber el peso de cada pin en Hhz, Khz y Mhz, o sea saber bien que peso tiene cada llave

Hice una tablita en archivo en word y la subo, pero aun no me queda claro el valor Binario y en Hhz de cada pin, por Ej. del swithcero de 8 llaves, la llave 1 en off se que suma...!!! cuanto suma...??? y asi sucesivamente de la "1" a "8"


----------



## miguelus (Dic 11, 2012)

Buenas tardes cinaradio.

Asumamos que utilizamos un Prescaler 64/65 y una referencia de 25Khz (12800/512)


El salto en frecuencia será el número Binario que pongamos en el Divisor N multiplicado por 25 y por 64
Por ejemplo si en N ponemos un 100 la frecuencia generada sería...

100 x 64 x 25 = 160Mhz
A = 0
Si ponemos 101 (una unidad más)...

101 x 64 x 25 = 161.600Mhz
A = 0
Fíjate que el salto nínimo para el Divisor N es de 1.6Mhz

Pero   ¿Y las frecuencias intermedias?...
Aquí es dónde entra en juego el Divisor A 

Con 6 interruptores podemos programar desde 0 hasta 63

Cada paso del contador A será de 25Khz

Si ahora ponemos...

N = 100
A = 1

La frecuencia será 160.025Mhz (25Khz de incremento)

N = 100
A = 2
La frecuencia será 160.050Mhz (50Khz de incremento)

N = 100
A = 3
La frecuencia será 160.075Mhz (75Khz de incremento)
..........
N= 100 
A = 63 (El número máximo=)
La frecuencia será 161.575Mhz (1575 Khz de incremento... 63 x 25)


Hay una cosa curiosa con esta disposición (Referencia 25Khz y Prescaler 64/65)

La mínima frecuencia que podremos generar, conservando el paso de 25Khz, será de 102.400Mhz ya que, lógicamente, N siempre tiene que ser mayor que A

Espero no haberte cansado con tanto número 


Sal U2


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 11, 2012)

Cuantas referencias son posible partiendo de que se tenga un xatal 12.000...estuve viendo otros pll la separacion de canal es de 10khz... Más precisamente para que un PLL con MC14... trabaje de87.1 a 109.1 Mhz...???
Encontre interesante este PLL VHF lo subo por si a alguien le sirve, y este es que estuve mirando


----------



## miguelus (Dic 11, 2012)

Buenas noches cinaradio.

Si ves el Data Sheet del MC145152 viene una tabla de los factores de división para la referencia.
Este factor de división se seleciona con RA0, RA1, y RA2.
En total tienes ocho divisiones posibles... 8, 64, 128, 256, 512, 1024, 1160 y 2048

En el esquema que has posteado, hay un Cuarzo de 6400 Khz y el MC145152 está conexionado para dividir por 256, por lo que la referencia es de 25Khz.
Si quieres una referencia de 10Khz puedes poner un Cuarzo de 10240Khz (es un valor comercial) y dividir por 1024.
En lugar de un Cuarzo también se le puede conectar un módulo oscilador
Ese esquema tiene varias cosas "Curiosas"

El PLL controla dos osciladores, uno para TX y otro para RX. Esa es una técnica utilizada en los Equipos Emisores/Receptores.
La programación se hace por dos bancos de Diodos, uno para Tx y Otro para RX.
Si lo piensas un poco esa forma de programar únicamente tiene sentido si el equipo es mono canal.
Lo  habitual es poner Memorias tipo Eprom en las que previamente se le han grabado los datos, de esta forma puedes programar muchos canales.

Sal U2


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 11, 2012)

Buenas noches a todos

                            Encontre este Soft excelente para los calculos del MC145152P2...sin duda es util y practico, pero tambien entender los calculos no es demas...!!!  alguna frecuencias que ya conosco la posicion de las llaves en los Tx M31 y ejecutando el soft me da diferencia en esas posiciones, entonces es evidente que hay mas de una forma de calculos para misma frecuencia o es mas complejo de lo que se piensa...!!! en post anteriores se dijo que es muy pero muy facil, es facil cuando uno sabe y posee experiencias, cuando no se sabe es dificil...!!! conducir un vehiculo es muy facil para quien sabe...pero digale esto a quien aun no maneja...!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 11, 2012)

ya conseguiste un frecuencímetro? Yo normalmente la hago fácil... me fijo cunato mueve A0 (o la que questé disponible del banco A) y cuanto mueve N0. Luego me hago una tablita simple donde asumo que la anterior mueve la mitad y la siguiente el doble... hago la cuentita, programo y por lo general con un pequeño toque al trimer del vco está listo.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 12, 2012)

Buenos Días DJ_Glenn

Tu método sirve perfectamente, pero necesitas algún modo de controlar la frecuencia, por ejemplo un Frecuencímetro y/o un Analizador de Espectros, y esto no está al alcance de todo el mundo, pero el otro método sí.

Si, además de eso "Entendemos" que es lo que estamos Haciendo todo será más fácil.

Si conocemos cómo funcionan los Sintetizadores, nos permitirá realizar nuestros propios diseños de Osciladores, y en el fondo "Tampoco hay que ir a estudiar a Salamanca"

Si leemos detenidamente los Data Sheet, entenderemos perfectamente cómo funcionan, incluso con solo ver las "figuritas" y diagramas de bloques, lo entenderemos perfectamente.

Lo bueno del,  MC145152  es carga Paralelo por lo que programarlo se hace muy sencillo,
por eso lo quiereo tanto, 
Los PLL  de carga Serie, funcionan de la misma manera pero la programación es bastante más complicada.

Sal U2


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 12, 2012)

A mi me gusta más el 151... en fin... antes de contar con un frecuencímetro usaba esta misma técnica con un receptor digital como única referencia... obviamente primero tomaba nota de la posición de llaves con qué llegó el equipo... así cualquier cosa siempre podía volver al mismo punto de partida.


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 12, 2012)

Buenos dias, yo lei y volvi a leer el datasheet del MC 145152P2, y me amplio un poco algunos detalles, pero aun quedan dudas...!!! o por estar en ingles el baje de la web...!!!

Subo el datasheet del MC145152 si alguien tiene uno con mas detalles por que lo suba...!!!


----------



## miguelus (Dic 13, 2012)

Buenos días cinaradio

En el PDF que has posteado, de la página 23 en adelante viene información muy valiosa. Mírala detenidamente.

Sal U2


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 17, 2012)

Cambiando un poco de asunto, estuve mirando unos Mosfet que disipan mucha potencia y me intereso el asunto...cuando el bolsillo alcanza quiero armar un placa FM con alguno de estos Mosfet:...

*MRF6VP11KHR6 1000W - BLF178XR 900W - BLF578 800W – BLF574 600W * – con este: SD2942 armarlo x2 y tendrias 700W

Alguien ya armo algo con algunos de estos mosfet...??? y cual de estos es mas aconsejable...??? y si se consigue en argentina...??? si alguien sabe quien lo vende en Argentina, por favor aviseme...!!!


----------



## homebrew (Dic 17, 2012)

Me imagino lo que debe costar esos Mosfet lo mejor tal vez seria comprar las pallets prontas con estos por el tema materiales a esas potencias no se usa cualquier condensador para rf.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 17, 2012)

es una posibilidad... sino tirar por lo más convencional que es sumar las salidas de los lineales.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 17, 2012)

Estimado cinaradio,como dice el colega yorugua,Trabajar a esos niveles de potencia no es moco de pavo,mas aya ,de los elementos y de su calidad,se necesita una bateria de instrumental y herramientas especificas para rf ,que no todos tienen en sus casas ,y ademas ,es necesario cierto olfato y mañas ,que se apreenden con los años trabajando en Rf,yo no me pondria a fabricar una etapa de estas caracteristicas ,seria mas conveniente comprar los modulos de rf ya armados ,por ej los que vienen en 300w y luego sumarlos,otra cosa a tener en cuenta es la fuente estamos hablando de un trafo bastante cojudo,y de un filtrado acorde a ese consumo,pero bueno quien soy yo para decir lo que se puede hacer o no se puede,si queres intentarlo, metele para adelante ,pero preparate para lo que se pueda venir.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## homebrew (Dic 17, 2012)

Hay en you tube unos videos de Freescale muy buenos donde estan probando un nuevo mosfet de 1,2 Kw en 144 Mhz  "Compact 144 MHz High power solid state amplifier using the MRFE6VP61K25H"
Hay que mirarlo para ver justamente el instrumental que usan para probar como comenta el amigo el griego, hasta con camara termica lo estan controlando para ver posibles zonas calientes en la pallets.
Pero como dice el amigo, uno quien es para decir que no se puede si ves que te animas creo que aca en el foro vas a tener el apoyo de todos para el armado y ajuste.

Saludos Homebrew


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 18, 2012)

Hola, si es verdad existe un alto riesgo, pero lo ecaro como un desafio...!!! he visto un equipo armado por un colega, con el BLF578 y funciono de 10, lo armaron con el mismo sitema de protecciones de M31 y fuente conmutada, el problema que tuvo fue con el aspecto legal, cuando vino inspecciones ahi tuvo que cambiar a un homologado. Este sr vendio el equipo y funciona hasta el dia de hoy muy buenos esos mosfet.

Si ajusta el BLF a 600W y pones 575W M31....el M31 ni cerca no le llega, en alcance o cobertura...tambien en ganacia.

Subo los Datasheet del MRFE....y BLF578


----------



## homebrew (Dic 18, 2012)

Es raro eso que comentas ya que si pones ya que de 575 a 600 no tendria que existir diferencia en la cobertura, incluso casi no se detectaria diferencia con un medidor de intensidad de campo muy bien calibrado. 
Tal vez en el m31 hay algun otro detalle que no esta entregando toda su potencia, pero ese es otro tema.
Bien parece un proyecto muy importante desde ya te comento que va a tener muchos seguidores apenas lo presentes en el foro.
Estaremos atento a tus post saludos Homebrew


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2012)

es raro... pero eso pasa entre marcas y marcas... lo que yo no entiendo es cual es la diferencia entre un watt de uno y un watt de otro... uno podría culpas a las antenas, cables y conectores... pero que se yo... un cliente tenía un equipo caserito de 300w para una fm y otro m31 también de 300w para otra fm. Necesitó intercambiar los equipos y en una frecuencia u otra el caserito como que tenía mejor llegada... esto sin tocar ni las antenas, ni el coaxil, ni nada... se dejó todo en su lugar... sólo se cambió de frecuencia el exitador y se ajustó com así también el lineal... incluso el módulo es bastante parecido al m31.


----------



## homebrew (Dic 18, 2012)

Tecnicamente hablando 300 watt son 300 watt sin importar si son harris, elenos, rvr o M31, lo correcto para salir de dudas es meter un Bird a la salida y ver que acusa 300 w contra 300w del otro no tiene que variar nada.
Ojo estamos hablando solo de amplificadores por otro lado si tambien cambian el exitador bueno unos tienen mas calidad y mejor modulacion que otros ese seria otro tema, pero potencia contra potencia si todo esta bien 300 = 300 no hay vuelta.
Hay que buscar hay tienen un detalle que estan pasando por alto o uno de los amp. miente y no da los 300 reales algo pasa.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2012)

en cuanto a la modulación... es cierto que si se evita una gran excursión de frecuencia (modula bajito, o incluso si se transmite en mono, no se usa rds, etc) se aprovecha mejor la potencia?


----------



## elgriego (Dic 18, 2012)

Hola estimados colegas, querido DJ_Glenn,si uno sobremodula al transmisor ,es decir saliendose de los parametros de la reglamentacion,lo que logra,ademas de la destruccion de la modulacion es la generacion de todo tipo de parasitos no deseables,por supuesto que eso depende de como este realizado ese circuito de modulacion del transmisor en cuestion ,te doy unos ejemplos que conosco,M31 linea tradicional,es decir los que no son homologados, poseen una gran excursion en fcia ,en lo ref a modulacion ,es decir permiten modular muy alto ,quizas hasta un 120%,por supuesto que esto depende de con que lo escuches,no nos olvidemos que un receptor de Fm tipico ,tiene un ancho de banda especifico determinado por la fi ,filtros etc y acorde a una reglamentacion internacional,es muy probable que en un receptor con sintoñia a piolin se escuche barbaro y en uno con pll sea inescuchable,o viceversa,En el caso de la version homologada esta es mas estrecha ,pero se puede modificar tambien ,cambiando algunos componentes,en el vco modulador,ahora vamos a lo verdaderamente estrechos y que si los pasas de modulacion ya directamente distorsionan,en ese grupo estan los Adema,tyros,los I.A.Electronica,rvr ,nec Helenos,que evidentemente fueron pensados para usar con procesador de audio etc,ya que el que pudo comprarse uno de estos,casi seguro ,tiene un extra para un orban.

Pd Mas alla de toda teoria ,a veces los fierros nos sorprenden y tiene comportamientos que van mas alla de toda logica,por ej ,algo que paso en Mardel hace unos años,a una emisora le asignaron la Fcia 101.5 la antena se emplazo ,en pleno centro de la ciudad ,cordoba y san martin,altura del edificio 120 mts sobre el mar ,torre de 30mts sobre la terraza,sistema irradiante 4 dipolos circulares de alta ganacia jampro,con linea celflex,largo total 35 mts desde el tx hasta el distribuidor solido,transmisor compuesto por exitador exc 22 con amp lineal de 1,5kw de la misma marca,procesador de audio Orban optimod 8200, Anterior a la asignacion de esta frecuencia ,existia en esa misma fcia otra radio ubicada en el barrio pinos de anchorena a unos 5km del centro,especificamente en peña y chaco,equipamiento transmisor armado con modulos ephill y mauro,potencia a todo trapo 500w sin procesador,torre emplazada ,en el jardin de la casa ,de 40 mts sobre el nivel del mar,con 4 j pole o slim jim ,te suenan? ,coaxil rg218 ,60 mts de largo desde el tx a la punta del distribuidor de potencia,el arnes de cable emfasado,por ultimo digamos que por un largo tiempo ,las dos radios transmitieron en la misma fcia cascoteandose mutuamente jaja Cual crees que llegaba a la ex terminal de omnibus ,que estaba a 10 cuadras del centro.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2012)

comprendido... ahora decime que las slim eran de las mías jeje


----------



## homebrew (Dic 18, 2012)

ja ja me imagino los dueños de la radio de mayor potencia todo +/- de primera y la otra radio le caminaba por el lomo es para


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2012)

a veces pasa... esta mañana estaba escuchando una fm que se supone que sale desde el centro de Bahía Blanca, tiene 20 metros sobre un edificio con sólo dos dipolos abiertos y 100w... la verdad sale excelente y eso que tiene emisoras de mayor potencia pegaditas (una en cada punta de la ciudad). Creo yo que cuando hagan limpieza en el dial no habrá necesidad de tanta potencia.


----------



## homebrew (Dic 18, 2012)

El caso de El Griego me recuerda a mis comienzos cuando una emisora de FM tenía que pasar el control del organismo de contralor de acá para la autorización definitiva, ni hay de cumplir con la ERP autorizada ni con viento a favor, un ingeniero ya fallecido muy conocido en el rubro y de amplios conocimientos que fue un referente en temas comunicaciones por estos lados, diseño solo para tal ocasión 6 antenas en forma de U, estas antenas metían una intensidad de campo impresionante pero todo hacia abajo prácticamente a 2 kw en la salida del tx.
Abrías la heladera y escuchabas la FM, tirabas la cisterna del WC y escuchabas la FM median la intensidad de campo a 1km y era algo espectacular cumplía ampliamente con los requisitos de la autorización pero a 15 km casi no se captaba la FM.
Bueno no quiero desvirtuar el post capaz que tenemos que abrir uno solo para contar las experiencias y así aprender unos de los otros.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 18, 2012)

Hola colegas como le va amigo y colega homebrew,evidentemente esa antena a la que haces referencia tiraba todo el lobulo para abajo ,no se iba pa las nubes ,ni pa la luna jaja.

Saludos.


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 20, 2012)

Buenos dias a todos, pregunta: se puede reemplazar el balum que en el esquema del MRF6VP11KHR6 lo emplea tanto para la carga en gatte como en salida RF....reemplazarlo por RG...??? o alguna otra forma de construccion...???


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 20, 2012)

T1 y T2 parecen estar hechos en cable coaxil... también está el detalle de que ese pcb emplea "microstrip" (z1 a z17)... mi consejo es que no te quedes solamente con lo de la hoja de datos... tené en cuenta que es un proyecto bastante ambicioso... yo buscaría info en internet, buscaría uno o varios proyectos ya terminados para poder hacer comparaciones.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 20, 2012)

cinaradio dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos, pregunta: se puede reemplazar el balum que en el esquema del MRF6VP11KHR6 lo emplea tanto para la carga en gatte como en salida RF....reemplazarlo por RG...??? o alguna otra forma de construccion...???



Me parece que ese transistor esta diseñado para otra cosa si lees detenidamente lo que dice la hoja de datos(mas para emisiones digitales)....el tipo de transistor que vos buscas es el MRFE6VP61K25H y lo que vos buscas es hacer esto de acá  http://www.qsl.net/f1jrd/MRFE6VP61K25H.html nada mas que vos lo usarías para 88-108Mhz.
En Ebay hay esto http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-10pcs-F...t=US_Ham_Radio_Amplifiers&hash=item1e753b31d8 que es el PCB ya armado(lo cual yo compraría dado el precio de un "error" a ese nivel)  sin el transistor para hacer el amplificador. Es una oferta por 10 unidades pero te servirá para tener una idea de los precios(alrededor de U$A220 cada uno) y el transistor en la fabrica sales alrededor de los U$A 250 y necesitas una fuente de 50V a 30A para alimentar a esa "Hermosura".

Ric


----------



## homebrew (Dic 20, 2012)

Opino igual que el colega ricbevi, lo veo como el camino mas seguro


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 21, 2012)

Buenas tarde Ric,  para una de potencia de 1k no seria mejor armar algo a valvula...??? navegando por la web en busca de informacion, encontre unos Datasheet y me parecio interesante, pero no se cual es la verdadera potencia que tira, por que te da 3 niveles de potencia, subo un PDF solo como referencia

Tambien se que el rendimiento es del 50% en caso de los Tx a valvula...entonces de 600w tendria una potencia de 300...???

muy poco conosco al respecto de esto



Es tremendo la potencia que tira segun indica el datasheet, no sabia que era posible con una sola valvula lograr este imensidad de potencia...!!!


----------



## homebrew (Dic 21, 2012)

No te recomiendo ninguna de las dos válvulas una da muy poca potencia la otra demasiada y no llega a la frecuencia de FM fíjate que en cw "pulsos" el máximo es para 50 MHz y solo para calentar filamentos tenes que tener 500 amperes a 23 volts y no es de 50 kw son 500 Kw eso cuesta muchos muchos $$$$$, solo con el zócalo especial que lleva te compras un lineal de más de 1kw y te quedan unos cuantos $$$ para seguir gastando
Luego tenes el resto de los componentes y sobre todo la experiencia de trabajar con válvulas y muy alta tensión en la fuente y en rf que son dos cosas distintas y cada una tiene sus cosas.
Acá el gran dilema transistores vs. Válvulas los primeros lentamente se están imponiendo por costos y por confiabilidad si todo está bien.
En lo personal me encantan las válvulas pero el transistor está ganando terreno en etapas de potencia, por otro lado el transistor no perdona pestañaste y se voló si hay algo mal, la válvula si perdona y permite algunas macanas mas.
Hace unos años me llamaron de una emisora am para inspeccionar un tx de 3 kw, la madrugada anterior ante una tormenta eléctrica muy fuerte el encargado abrio la llave de antena y dejo el equipo desconectado de antena, la radio ya estaba apagada en ese horario, pero el tipo no apago el control de encendido automático del transmisor, este encendió sin antena desde las 05 hs hasta las 08 cuando el tipo se acordó del automático de encendido.
Las válvulas estaban al rojo vivo, la corriente de placa al mango apago todo y quedo como gurí chico re cagado...
Me llamaron para inspeccionar el equipo pero estaba todo bien salvo que apenas un poco más oscuras las válvulas de vidrio pero entregando potencia normal y con un poco menos de horas de vida por la macana.
Para que manejes costos en estos días estoy remplazando dos válvulas en dos equipos de fm una es Eimac 3cx1500a7 en USA sale 1300 U$S la otra es TAYLOR 3cx1500a7 “ china “ esta sale unos 670 U$S pero EIMAC es superior en todo.
 A estos precios tenes que sumar flete + aduana + impuestos .


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 21, 2012)

"@cinaradio" Coincido con " @homebrew" en lo que expreso anteriormente...para ese potencia y a esa frecuencia yo armaría algo en base a un modulo o kit de ese tipo que te pase o sumaria 4 módulos con el MRF151G pero como te expresaron admiten pocos errores...siempre en algún momento o bajo alguna circunstancia especial, los sistemas de protección dejan de "proteger".
Particularmente invertiría todo hasta casi agotar en el mejoramiento del sistema de transporte de la potencia(cables y conectores), el sistema irradiante y la altura del mástil. Ese tipo de inversiones es duradera en el tiempo y no requiere de grandes gastos adicionales como la factura de electricidad.
Como ultimo recurso aumentaría el nivel de potencia del transmisor cuando ya hay pocas posibilidades de mejoramiento en lo anterior. Hay una gran diferencia a la hora de pagar la factura de luz de una estación de radio-difusión de baja potencia a la de una de 1Kw, el cable, conectores y el sistema irradinte tampoco es igual en términos de $$.

Ric.


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 25, 2012)

Hola a todos, estuve mirando el datasheet del MRF151G y en Gatte emplea un Balum 9:1 el mismo es indicado en el MRF6VP11KH... desde ahí surge la pregunta...??? mirando un modulo M31 en Gatte se observa despues del Trimer arco 4603 salen 2 RG que van cada compuerta del mosfet, estos RG equivalen a un Balum...??? o es un Balum 9:1...??? y los RG que emplea el Modulos M31 de que valor es...??? o cual es la carga en ohms en el MRF151G...??? dedusco que son RG de 50 ohms, al estar dobles, cargan el mosfet con 25 ohms...!!! (no pude ver el valor de los RG)...En fin se podria copiar ese mismo metodo de carga para el MRF6VP11KH...??? por le veo un poco critico esto de un balum...!!! 

Y la ultima pregunta: cual de los dos metodos es el mejor...??? RG o Balum...??? que ventaja tiene uno y el otro...??? por ahi leí que el Balum es mejor, por la interferencias y espureas.

Subo los dos Datasheet para comparar lo abordado aquí


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 26, 2012)

un balun es un balun... puede estar hecho de diferentes maneras, pero el resultado será el mismo... creo yo que emplear RG174 (como usa M31) podría reducir el costo, además de ser una solución simple ya que emplear nucleos de ferrites de caraterísticas especiales podría encarecer el resultado final... atento a que el rg174 es bastante caro... más aún que el rg58 por ejemplo, así que asumo que esta gente tendrá una bobina que usará para todo y de ahí que no se justifique para ellos la compra de otros materiales más específicos.



De cualquier manera, estos balunes 9:1 y 4:1 son muy populares para diferentes aplicaciones. Ya sabemos que el de la antrada es un balun 9:1 y puede ser facilmente hecho con una cablecitos... pero a la salida tenemos ese extraño balun de cable con su parte exterior en tubo de cobre rígido... pero la hoja de datos nos dice que es un balun 4:1... se puede hacer muy facilmente con cable... aunque será algo grande..


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 26, 2012)

"@cinaradio" pasa por aquí  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balun para ampliar un poco mas el concepto vertido por " DJ_Glenn". La impedancia de los cable coaxiles depende de la relación de los diámetros entre los conductores que lo componen(central y malla) medí el que tiene M31 y saca la cuenta y sabrás de que impedancia es el cable que usan(busca la formula ya que no la tengo a mano en este momento para subirla).
El transistor MRF que sigues insistiendo a pesar de lo que exprese anteriormente dice claramente en el segundo renglón de la hoja de datos SIC " Designed primarily for pulse wideband applications with frequencies up to 150 MHz. Devices are unmatched and are suitable for use in industrial, medical and scientific applications.
• Typical Pulse Performance at 130 MHz: VDD = 50 Volts, IDQ = 150 mA,
Pout = 1000 Watts Peak (200 W Avg.), Pulse Width = 100 μsec,
Duty Cycle = 20%
"
Diseñado para aplicaciones de pulsos de banda ancha de frecuencias sobre los 150Mhz. Los dispositivos están apareados y son adecuando para usos Industriales, médicos y científicos ....Rendimiento típico a 130MHz con 50Vdc....Potencia de salida 1000W de PICO (promedio de 200W) con PULSOS = 100 micro segundos y con un ciclo de trabajo del 20 por ciento(o sea trabaja entregando la potencia máxima 1/5 del tiempo y descansa 4/5 del mismo tiempo por eso los 200W de promedio). En ningún lado de la hoja de datos presenta o testea dicho transistor para un uso de amplificadores de RF CONTINUO como CW, FM, etc que es lo que vos pretendes hacer con el y toda la información que da es para PULSOS.
Las hojas de datos hay que leerlas.... si no se entiende el ingles hay que traducirlas(tenes el traductor del Google que es gratis).


Ric.


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 26, 2012)

Muchas gracias Ric por tu explicacion, a la verdad lo subi por la cuestion del Balum, pero ahora subo varios datasheet, y uno de la misma familia de estos Mosfet, como este: MRF6VP2600H 600W que trae tres aplicaciones, una de ellas obiamente debe ser para FM...pense que el data anterior seria lo mismo...!!!

Este mosfet MRFE6VP61K25H tambien trae tres aplicaciones 1) 230 mhz 2) 144 mhz 3) 108 mhz...!!! Y disipacion total 1.250W 

Y por ultimo este BLF178XR 1200W o BLF178P 1000W poca informacion encontre de estos BLF...!!! dice que se pude reemplazar el BLF578 con el BLF178


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 26, 2012)

Buscando informacion para mi proyecto encontre esto y me parecio util, aca les dejo el enlace: http://www.merakit.com/search/label/RF Power Amplifiers


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 27, 2012)

cinaradio dijo:


> ... a la verdad lo subi por la cuestion del Balum,...



La mayoría de los diseños y explicado en la parte de los materiales de las hojas de datos que subiste los balunes están echos con coaxil de 25ohms de 3mm de diámetro en el central semi- rígidos y supongo que de Teflon dado la temperatura que seguramente tendrán al trabajar con potencias grandes circulando por ellos.




cinaradio dijo:


> ...pero ahora subo varios datasheet, y uno de la misma familia de estos Mosfet, como este: MRF6VP2600H 600W que trae tres aplicaciones, una de ellas obiamente debe ser para FM...pense que el data anterior seria lo mismo...!!!



Las hojas de datos dicen textualmente que su uso puede ser para equipos de comunicaciones y CW( "Continuos Wave" onda o portadora continua )etc. así que si son apropiados.



cinaradio dijo:


> Y por ultimo este BLF178XR 1200W o BLF178P 1000W poca informacion encontre de estos BLF...!!! dice que se pude reemplazar el BLF578 con el BLF178



No he visto por estos "lares" los transistores BLF y no se quien los trae o trabaja lo que si te quiero aclarar es que al utilizar transistores apareados en una misma capsula como todos los de ese tipo indefectiblemente tendrás que utilizar algún balum ya sea a la entrada como a la salida por que debes acoplar sistemas des-balanceados a un sistema balanceado tanto a la entrada como a la salida.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 27, 2012)

como comentario nada más, hace unos días me llegó un lineal con un mrf151g, pero lo curioso es que en la placa tenía escrita con fibra indeleble una denominación similar a MRFE6VP61K25H... será reemplazable directamente?

Sigo prefiriendo eso de usar varios lineales y sumar sus salidas.

Hace un tiempo me llegó un RVR bastante viejito de comienzos de los 90´s (estamos a años luz de producir algo de esa calidad...) y tenía dos transistores BLF. Recuerdo también que los termistores de la protección estaban sobre los transistores... cada cosa en su correspondiente jaulita de faraday, todas las conexiones dentro hechas con conectores SMA, etc. En verdad un lujo de transmisor.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 27, 2012)

Hola cinaradio,echale un vistazo a este link ,quizas te sirva ,Saludos Y Felices Fiestas.


http://www.communication-concepts.com/index.php/amplifiers/fm-1kw.html


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 29, 2012)

Buenas noches a todos, 
estuve haciendo la lista de materiales a ser comprado para mi proyecto, y me tope con una duda, los capacitores que dicen ATC, son de alta tension o algo asi...!!! eso que significa esactamente...??? en mi pedido de componentes le puse por ej 470pf mica plata o tipo unelco x500V... seria eso...??? o es capacitor tipo disco Kv...??? cuando te dice en el esquema capacitor chip ATC...que significa???


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 30, 2012)

cinaradio dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos,
> estuve haciendo la lista de materiales a ser comprado para mi proyecto, y me tope con una duda, los capacitores que dicen ATC, son de alta tension o algo asi...!!! eso que significa esactamente...???



Fijate a estos materiales se refiere(marca) http://www.atceramics.com/



cinaradio dijo:


> ... en mi pedido de componentes le puse por ej 470pf mica plata o tipo unelco x500V... seria eso...??? o es capacitor tipo disco Kv...??? cuando te dice en el esquema capacitor chip ATC...que significa???



En los circuitos de RF y de alta frecuencia y potencia debes poner lo que el que estudio/diseño puso a menos que sepas mas y hagas tu propio diseño.

Ric.

PD:en Argentina no se quien puede trabajar este tipo de componentes.


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 30, 2012)

Subo este listado de componentes que utiliza el BLF574, para entender mejos los detalles de componentes, como ser cpacitores ATC y cual es significado...???
Pregunto a que voltaje o capacidad se refiere cuando dice ATC...???


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 30, 2012)

cinaradio dijo:


> Subo este listado de componentes que utiliza el BLF574, para entender mejos los detalles de componentes, como ser cpacitores ATC y cual es significado...???
> Pregunto a que voltaje o capacidad se refiere cuando dice ATC...???



"@cinaradio " NO se que parte de mí respuesta anterior no entendés...
SIC" Fijate a estos materiales se refiere(marca) http://www.atceramics.com/
"
ES UNA MARCA como Ford en los autos o Microsoft en el software, etc.
Si querés un consejo compra un Kit de los que viene los materiales o ya armando por que acá "te vas a volver mono" y no creo que consigas todo lo que lleva. Una ves mas te reitero que no podes poner cualquier cosa y pretender que funcione debes respetar el circuito y los materiales que lleva.
Ej: no es posible reemplazar algunos capacitores en lugares "claves" SMD y de potencia como esos por un mica plata común en ese circuito impreso pensado para SMD y pretender que el equipo funcione igual.

Ric.


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 30, 2012)

Hola Ric, ok, si se referie a marca, a la verdad no es tan facil de conseguir los componentes, el mosfet, ya consegui, el coax semirigido 25 ohms tambien, fuente conmutada swithc 48v 32 amp, ahora estaba buscando entender con esactitud esactamente que tipos de capacitores es que corresponde, pero en particular no me gustan los SMD y se que se que en electronica tenes el mismo componente con las mismas propiedas tanto SMD como mayores en tamaño, que no dejan de ser especiales en RF solo porque no son SMD...!!! y que estan pensado para armarlos solo con SMD es relativo, porque existen placas Armadas por ingenieros y no usaron "SMD" pero gracias de todos modos por responder.

Subo una placa armada con un BLF574 y por lo que se ve los capacitores principales no son "SMD" 

En cuanto comprar un kit, no lo veo como mal o comprarlo ya armado el pallet, no tengo dinero para tirar para arriba, pero podria bien ver a la genta de Raicon.com y comprarles, pero la cuestion no es esa...!!! ya tengo una FM que funciona bien, lo que quiero es mejorar mi conocimiento, y otra razon es que al princio con mi FM sufri perdidas con supuestos Tecnicos, hoy por hoy los equipos de mi radio no van a tecnicos, cuando se dañan los reparo yo, por ahi me cuesta un poco por algunos instrumentales que por descuido no los compre.
Por lo que tengo entendido en un foro es para compartir los sabes y cuando no sabes preguntar, para mi el aprender es un principio en la vida.


----------



## tiago (Dic 31, 2012)

cinaradio dijo:


> Hola Ric, ok, si se referie a marca, a la verdad no es tan facil de conseguir los componentes, el mosfet, ya consegui, el coax semirigido 25 ohms tambien, fuente conmutada swithc 48v 32 amp, ahora estaba buscando entender con esactitud esactamente que tipos de capacitores es que corresponde, pero en particular no me gustan los SMD y se que se que en electronica tenes el mismo componente con las mismas propiedas tanto SMD como mayores en tamaño, que no dejan de ser especiales en RF solo porque no son SMD...!!! y que estan pensado para armarlos solo con SMD es relativo, porque existen placas Armadas por ingenieros y no usaron "SMD" pero gracias de todos modos por responder.
> 
> Subo una placa armada con un BLF574 y por lo que se ve los capacitores principales no son "SMD"
> 
> ...



A mi modo de ver, los conectores RF y la regleta de alimentación son excesivamente pequeños para la potencia que manejan.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 31, 2012)

cinaradio dijo:


> Hola Ric, ok, si se referie a marca, a la verdad no es tan facil de conseguir los componentes, el mosfet, ya consegui, el coax semirigido 25 ohms tambien, fuente conmutada swithc 48v 32 amp, ahora estaba buscando entender con esactitud esactamente que tipos de capacitores es que corresponde, pero en particular no me gustan los SMD y se que se que en electronica tenes el mismo componente con las mismas propiedas tanto SMD como mayores en tamaño, que no dejan de ser especiales en RF solo porque no son SMD...!!! y que estan pensado para armarlos solo con SMD es relativo, porque existen placas Armadas por ingenieros y no usaron "SMD" pero gracias de todos modos por responder.
> 
> Subo una placa armada con un BLF574 y por lo que se ve los capacitores principales no son "SMD"
> 
> ...



Ok ...Creo que tienes un problema con la lecto-comprension de la forma que yo escribo SIC "Ej: no es posible reemplazar algunos capacitores en lugares "claves" SMD  y de potencia como esos por un mica plata común en ese circuito impreso  pensado para SMD y pretender que el equipo funcione igual."
Independientemente de quien lo haga hay cosas que no son las que corresponde.
Suerte con tu proyecto.

Ric.


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 31, 2012)

...ok, en ningun momento dije que usaria mica plata en este proyecto, dije que que en mi lista de materiales le puse asi: Ej. "mica plata ATC o x500v" el tipo de capacitor que emplea el montaje es Tipo multilayer ceramic....Cap multicapa ceramicos...!!! algunos tipo unelco, otros tantalio, depende del tipo de montaje que vaya a armar. y una cuestion es cierta, somos responsables por lo que decimos, no por lo que el otro entiende...!!! pero cuesta a alguien que ya armo alguna placa FM y con su esxperiencia "decir ese tipo de cap no se usa para eso...!!! o en un proyecto como es para 1kw se debe usar.....!!! este etc...etc...!!!
Pero bueno comienzo a entender mejor las cuestiones, y que ni siempre se debe dar una respuesta clara y efectiva, es masommenos asi: enseñale a pescar y no darle el pescado servido...!!!    

Tengo dos preguntas: una como se mide un RG...??? y como se da por cerrado un tema en el foro...???
Para mantener el foro ordenado.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 1, 2013)

Hola, los cables coaxiles se miden por su relación entre el diámetro externo del conductor central y el diámetro interno del blindaje. Una forma fácil de determinarlo es con una aplicación de nombre AppCad.

Por suerte en este foro casi no se ven temas cerrados, por lo que es normal ver aportes de utilidad a temas que a veces pasan años sin actividad. De cualquier manera, los moderadores suelen dividir los temas cuando dejan de tratar el tema original... en este caso pasamos de un problema en un pll a la construcción de un lineal de 1kW. Será fácil dividirlo, de modo que no creo que haya problema con que sigas posteando.

A proposito, que pasó con el transporte? al final el problema era de programación o qué?

Felíz año mis amigos!


----------



## cinaradio (Ene 1, 2013)

Hola, DJ_Glenn, el transporte esta funcionando normalmente, el centro de problema era el trimer verde, que quizas no de buena calidad, o esactamente no lo se, porque reemplace, el MC145152 MC12017, LM380, los elctroliticos, cuando reemlace el trimer verde entoces en una progamacion al azar el led de enganche se apago, otro error fue que: de tanto insistir con una y otra programacion en las llaves switch, me equivoque con el swichero de 8 llaves respecto a "ON" y "OFF" hasta que observe en un extremo del switchero una pequeña flechita indicando una direccion "OFF" entonces cuando en los calculos para una determinada frecuencia por Ej. 3-6-8 debia estar en "OFF" lo ponia en "ON" pesando que lo colocava en off...!!! pero la falla inicial estava en el trimer verde dañado o ajustado muy fino o al borde.


----------



## cinaradio (Feb 1, 2013)

Placa verde, Cristal 12.800 Mhz MC145152P2 Pin 03, 06, 10, 19, 20, y 25 a tierra.
 OBS.  el prescaler les aseguro no es el MC12017 que viene de fabrica, después que funciono el TX UHF como ya lo había comprado pensé lo dejare con un prescaler new  coloque el MC12017 y para mi sorpresa no funciono.

Por si le sirve a alguien, les dejo algunas frecuencias y sus llaves, solo del Transmisor
Frecuencias comprobadas con Frecuencímetro 

LLAVES EN OFF
FRECUENCIA  SWICHT 8   SWICHT 4
241.500 SWICHT 8=6-8          SWICHT 4=1-2-3-4
243.000 SWICHT 8=1-6-8       SWICHT 4=1-2-3-4
244.500 SWICHT 8=2-6-8       SWICHT 4=1-2-3-4
246.200 SWICHT 8=3-6-8       SWICHT 4=2
246.300 SWICHT 8=3-6-8       SWICHT 4=1-2
246.400 SWICHT 8=3-6-8       SWICHT 4=3
246.500 SWICHT 8=3-6-8       SWICHT 4=1-3
246.600 SWICHT 8=3-6-8       SWICHT 4=2-3
246.700 SWICHT 8=3-6-8       SWICHT 4=1-2-3
246.800 SWICHT 8=3-6-8       SWICHT 4=4
246.900 SWICHT 8=3-6-8       SWICHT 4=1-4
247.000 SWICHT 8=3-6-8       SWICHT 4=2-4
247.200 SWICHT 8=3-6-8       SWICHT 4=3-4
247.400 SWICHT 8=3-6-8       SWICHT 4=2-3-4
247.500 SWICHT 8=3-6-8       SWICHT 4=1-2-3-4
249.000 SWICHT 8=1-3-6-8    SWICHT 4=1-2-3-4
250.500 SWICHT 8=2-3-6-8    SWICHT 4=1-2-3-4
252.000 SWICHT 8=1-2-3-6-8 SWICHT 4=1-2-3-4
253.500 SWICHT 8=4-6-8       SWICHT 4=1-2-3-4
256.500 SWICHT 8=2-4-6-8    SWICHT 4=1-2-3-4

OBS. TODAS LAS LLAVES EN “OFF”

Proximamente tendre novedad de al menos la placa armada con un BLF178XR...!!!


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 1, 2013)

cinaradio dijo:


> ... el prescaler les aseguro no es el MC12017 que viene de fabrica, después que funciono el TX UHF como ya lo había comprado pensé lo dejare con un prescaler new  coloque el MC12017 y para mi sorpresa no funciono.
> 
> Por si le sirve a alguien, les dejo algunas frecuencias y sus llaves, solo del Transmisor
> Frecuencias comprobadas con Frecuencímetro



Si ya tenes frecuencimetro por que no medís la entrada y salida del prescaler(o la entrada de MC que es lo mismo) para saber por cuanto divide y de ahí deducir el modelo?

Ric.


----------



## cinaradio (Feb 3, 2013)

Buenos dias a todos, amigo Ric a la verdad, aun no se esactamente como utilizar un frecuencimetro, el que compre es un Trio FC-754A las mediciones que hice, lo hice con una carga fantasma de 250w que trae un conector BNC paralelamente al conector para la carga.

no se cual es lo maximo en volt lo que soporta el FC-754, entoces para no hacer macana, voy a buscar algun tutorial para saber mas detalladamente como realizar distintos tipos de mediciones, ya que la entrada de los frecuencimetro son muy sensibles y por que entiendo se dañan facilmente.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 3, 2013)

cinaradio dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos, amigo Ric a la verdad, aun no se esactamente como utilizar un frecuencimetro, el que compre es un Trio FC-754A las mediciones que hice, lo hice con una carga fantasma de 250w que trae un conector BNC paralelamente al conector para la carga.
> 
> no se cual es lo maximo en volt lo que soporta el FC-754, entoces para no hacer macana, voy a buscar algun tutorial para saber mas detalladamente como realizar distintos tipos de mediciones, ya que la entrada de los frecuencimetro son muy sensibles y por que entiendo se dañan facilmente.



Los frecuencimetros de laboratorio vienen bien protegidos para un uso coherente(no para conectarlo a la salida de RF de un TX de 10W,200W o 500W sin mas o a un circuito con alta tensión). Específicamente no conozco personalmente ese modelo de instrumento pero te puedo garantizar que con la salida del VCO de esa placa o la salida del prescaler  NO LO QUEMARAS máxime que estuve viendo en Deremate una foto y tiene atenuación X10,X100. Si dudas colocas el atenuador X100 y si no mide desciendes la atenuación hasta que mida.
Si no tienes un cable arma un BNC con un cable coaxil RG-58(no mas de 1mts), un cable soldado a la maya del mismo con un clip "cocodrilo" que conectaras al chasis del equipo o placa de impreso y el central le pelas un par de centímetros y lo estañas y ya tienes una punta para tocar el pin 5 del prescaler que es la entrada y el pin 1 del MC145152 que seria la salida/entrada de la señal dividida. Divides la primera medición con respecto a la segunda y obtienes el factor de división del prescaler.
Generalmente las entradas se protegen mediante un par de diodos en oposición para limitar la tensión de RF a no mas de 700mV y la tensión máxima que soporte en continua o alternada dependerá de la aislacion de los materiales, etc.   

Ric.


----------



## cinaradio (Feb 3, 2013)

Medi el prescaler, el pin 5 que me indicaste no va conectado, NC 
el pin 6 mide 8.2000 y el pin 7 .0500 de los otros pines no mide una medicion estable o fija como el pin 6 y 7 y del MC145152 el pin 1 tembien mide 8.2000 en rango de 10 a 50 mhz del frecuencimetro.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 3, 2013)

no es más fácil medir el pin1 del 152?


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 4, 2013)

cinaradio dijo:


> Medi el prescaler, el pin 5 que me indicaste no va conectado, NC
> el pin 6 mide 8.2000 y el pin 7 .0500 de los otros pines no mide una medicion estable o fija como el pin 6 y 7 y del MC145152 el pin 1 tembien mide 8.2000 en rango de 10 a 50 mhz del frecuencimetro.



Como primera medida el rango de frecuencia que vas a medir a la entrada del prescaler es del orden de 120Mhz a 250Mhz(si esta doblando en el primer caso o si esta en la fundamental en el segundo) así que es lógico que si probaste en el rango de 10 a 50Mhz o con el atenuador X10 o 100X no midas nada ya que generalmente con poca señal esos prescaler trabajan (por eso te decía que era imposible quemar el frecuencimetro haciendo dicha medición)...debes buscar el pin de entrada de la frecuencia(debería ser la misma frecuencia del VCO) ya que alguna de las 8 tiene que darte medición por encima de los 100Mhz...la de salida la tienes es 8.2000(supongo 8Mhz 200Khz). Verifica en el circuito impreso que pines del prescaler van a Gnd, Alimentación y cual de las 8 patas del prescaler esta conectado a la pata 9 del MC145152.  

Ric.


----------



## cinaradio (Feb 6, 2013)

Hola, entrada del prescaler es el pin 3 que viene del VCO a traves de un capacitor 22pf conectado a un resistor de 1k8 que va al pin 3 del prescaler, al medir con el frecuencimetro primera medicion mide 232.000 mhz, pero no se quewda en esa frecuencia, comiensa a bajar hasta 160.000 mhz pero no estable, y al tocar con la punta de prueba en el pin 3 desengancha el pll o al menos se enciende el led rojo, _*el pin que va conectado al pin 1 del MC145152 es el pin 6 del prescaler*_
_*Y el pin 7 del prescaler va al pin 9 del MC145152
*_
_Mirando en unos archivos que tengo en mi pc encontre algo que en algun momento me puse sacar algunos calculos y tomar nota de medidas para construir un Dipolo,  es decir la longitud total o largo de cada dipolo de media onda, les dejo la lista para quien le es util.
_
87.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.602 cm ¼ lambda 0.801 cm
88.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.584 cm ¼ lambda 0.792 cm
90.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.549 cm ¼ lambda 0.775 cm
91.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.532 cm ¼ lambda 0.766 cm
92.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.516 cm ¼ lambda 0.758 cm
93.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.499 cm ¼ lambda 0.750 cm
94.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.484 cm ¼ lambda 0.742 cm
95.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.468 cm ¼ lambda 0.734 cm
96.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.453 cm ¼ lambda 0.726 cm
97.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.438 cm ¼ lambda 0.719 cm
98.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.423 cm ¼ lambda 0.712 cm
99.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.409 cm ¼ lambda 0.705 cm
100.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.395 cm ¼ lambda 0.698 cm
101.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.381 cm ¼ lambda 0.691 cm
102.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.368 cm ¼ lambda 0.684 cm
103.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.355 cm ¼ lambda 0.677 cm
104.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.342 cm ¼ lambda 0.671 cm
105.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.329 cm ¼ lambda 0.664 cm
106.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.316 cm ¼ lambda 0.658 cm
107.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.304 cm ¼ lambda 0.652 cm
108.5 Longitud de Dipolo media onda= 1.292 cm ¼ lambda 0.646 cm

*¼ de Lambda de esta lista sirven para el RG58U que se va entre el excitador y una Potencia
Ej M31 Excitador salida 8W a Input de Modulo de 300W*


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 6, 2013)

Subo la imagen del prescaler de la placa original de FM M31 o de su transporte de programa(placas verde) despues de trabajar sobre el integrado salio como la imagen que adjunto que el susodicho es el MC3393 divisor por 15/16 hasta 140Mhz....el del clon SigloXX1(placas naturales) es el MC12017.

Ric.


----------



## rfsolutiongroup (Jul 15, 2013)

les mando el valor de las llaves del transporte m31 de uhf
1   1500
2   3000
3   6000
4  12000
5  24000
6  48000 
7  96000
8 192000
del de 4
1  100
2  200
3  400 
4  800
ojo suma en OFF

Medir la tencion de enganche  en la resistencia que esta al lago del cristal. Tiene que estar en 3.5 a 5 v.



Usa una formula que me resulta hace año .  Hace 142.5 / frecuencia eso da 1/2 onda y si lo dividis por 2 da 1/4


----------



## duflos (Jun 26, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Subo la imagen del prescaler de la placa original de FM M31 o de su transporte de programa(placas verde) despues de trabajar sobre el integrado salio como la imagen que adjunto que el susodicho es el MC3393 divisor por 15/16 hasta 140Mhz....el del clon SigloXX1(placas naturales) es el MC12017.
> 
> Ric.


Compañero ric una pregunta ese mismo prescaler lleva la placa color cobre 2201 de m31 ?


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 26, 2020)

Todas las placas M31 de esa época la llevaban con seguridad, las que son clon posiblemente no ya que era un prescaler discontinuado y difícil de conseguir y el cambio por uno como el MC12017(64/65) que era mas fácil de conseguir solo implicaba el cambio de los selectores Dip-Switch, cambiar alguna conexión en el PCB y poco mas. 

Por ese motivo la programación de los dip para una determinada frecuencia de dichas placas no necesariamente se mantiene en todo los modelos.


----------



## duflos (Jun 26, 2020)

si re contra claro  amigo RIC , es mas el pll que arme utilice el 12017 , pero me habia quedo la duda de ese prescaler viejo que aparecía siempre limado en la placa 2201 de m31  jajajaj muchas gracias


----------



## yamilo12 (Sábado a las 5:16 AM)

cinaradio dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, aqui les dejo mas fotos de Tx UHF esquema pcb para que se vea bien legible tome una foto general para que ubiquemos todas las partes y despues tome otras con mayor zoom.


Hola Cinaradio, cómo estás ?  Voy a citar tu post. 

Buenos días foro, alguien tendrá la tabla de este Pll pero para FM? Tengo el mismo en 93.5mhz y quisiera moverlo a 95.9mhz. desde mucha gracias a todos.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sábado a las 7:40 AM)

yamilo12 dijo:


> Hola Cinaradio, cómo estás ?  Voy a citar tu post.
> 
> Buenos días foro, alguien tendrá la tabla de este Pll pero para FM? Tengo el mismo en 93.5mhz y quisiera moverlo a 95.9mhz. desde mucha gracias a todos.
> 
> Saludos


Última visita al Foro de cinaradio Jul 11, 2016, realmente *NO *creo que te conteste.


NO existe una tabla de valores genérica porque depende del cristal con que esté trabajando
Busca el datasheet del MC145152
Mira que activar para lograr la división adecuada para que el OFV te entregue tus *95.9MHz*


Aquí te explican como se hace:



			SINTETIZADOR COM PLL MC145152 E PRESCALER MC12017


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sábado a las 2:20 PM)

Fogonazo dijo:


> "NO existe una tabla de valores genérica porque *depende del cristal con que esté trabajando"*


En realidad depende de mucho mas factores , tales cual es la programación del dibisor por "R" y factor de dibisión del Prescaler enplayado en lo circuito.

Don yamilo12 si puder informar la frequencia inpresa en lo Cristal de Cuartzo que si queda conectado a los pinos 26 y 27 del CI PLL (MC145152) , la matricula del CI Prescaler y de como si queda conectado los pinos 4 , 5 y 6 del CI PLL puedo te calcular la programación correta para la frequenzia deseada .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

